# Das Erwachen



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. April 2008)

&#8364;dit: Habe die "finale" Version meines ersten Kapitels hier nun eingebracht. Daran habe ich nicht wirklich vor, noch weiterzuarbeiten.
Falls ihr dennoch Fehler findet oder einen Vorschlag habt, her damit.

Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 1 - Das Erwachen


Kälte.
Es war das Erste was er spürte.
Es war aber nicht so eine beißende Kälte wie die, die man verspürt wenn man im Winter hinaus geht und 
die Wärme des Heims verlässt. Nein, es war viel mehr Eine Kälte als wäre sie schon lange in ihm. Als hätte 
sie schon vor Langem die Körperwärme verdrängt und sich einen Stammplatz nah am Herzen gesichert. 
Und er spürte auch eine kühle Feuchte an seinem Rücken, auf dem er lag.
_Wo bin ich?_ Er wusste es nicht. Er öffnete die Augen und sah eine steinerne Decke über ihm, wie 
die eines Kellers. Sie war sehr feucht und es fielen dicke Tropfen von ihr herab. Deswegen war es also 
auch so feucht. Er lag in einer Pfütze. Wahrscheinlich war ihm deswegen auch so kalt...
Die Decke war merkwürdig gekrümmt und voll behangen mit Spinnennetzen. Risse zierten das Mauerwerk.
_Wenn ich noch lange hier im kalten liegen bleibe hole ich mir noch das Fieber._ Er wusste viel davon, 
er  hatte ja einiges damit zu tun gehabt. Er hatte sein Wissen und auch seine Macht genutzt um sie zu 
heilen. Welche Macht? Er Fühlte nichts als Kälte. Er stand auf um sich eine Decke zu holen und sich 
abzutrocknen. Dann würde er sich einen Tee aufbrühen und sich ins Bett legen. Gegen das Fieber. Doch 
was er sah ließ ihn seine Gedanken vergessen. Es lagen überall Tote herum. Tote, die schon lange tot 
waren. Er hatte so etwas noch nie gesehen. Ihre Körper waren geschunden und eingefallen, ihre Kleider 
zerrissen. Er sah einen Leichnahm dessen Schädel auf grausame weise eingeschlagen worden war. 
_Ich bin in einem Grab!_ Hallte es in seinem Kopf wider. Hatte man ihn für Tod gehalten und versehentlich 
mit hinein geworfen? Er schaute an sich herab um nach Verletzungen zu suchen. Und er fand auch eine. 
Es war ein eitriger Schnitt entlang seines Bauches, der sich von seiner linken Brust bis hinüber zu der 
rechten Hüfte hinunter zog. Und er bemerkte noch mehr: Knochen schienen an manchen Stellen durch, die 
fleischlosen Knie lugten durch die zerrissene Hose. Er sah seine Füße, deren Fleisch fast völlig fehlte. Zehen, 
die nurnoch aus Knochen bestanden. Sein Bauch war unmöglich tief eingesunken und man konte die Rippen 
mühelos zählen, über die sich blasse Haut spannte. Er besah seine Hände, denen die Fingerspitzen schon 
abgefault waren. Keine Fingernägel. Keine Haut. Kein Fleisch. Deswegen auch die Kälte. Er war schon Tod.

*&#8222;WAS??*

Schlagartig erinnerte er sich an alles. Die Schlacht war verloren. Die Mühlen Agamands wurden überrannt. 
Er stand noch, einige andere ebenfalls. Aber die Untoten schlugen sich immer weiter zu ihnen durch, 
zerfetzten Leiber und schlugen Köpfe ab. Einige der Ghule wandten sich von der Schlacht ab und zogen 
gefallene Verteidiger mit sich, manche verspeisten die Leichen auch sofort an Ort und Stelle. Er ignorierte 
es, konzentrierte sich auf einen letzten Zauber. Das Heilige Feuer. Es war ein Zauber der den Feind verbrennen 
ließ, erst von innen heraus nach außen hin. Zwei der Angreifer gingen in einem hellen Licht in Flammen auf, 
das heller leuchtete als jedes irdische Feuer. Die Bresche füllten aber neue humpelnde Untote, verstümmelte 
Leichnahme, wiedererweckt um zu kämpfen. Dann war es so weit. Ein wandelndes Skelett schlug mit seinem 
rostigen Schwert zu. Er fühlte kaum Schmerz, als sich das Metall durch seinen Leib grub, nur ein leichtes 
Pochen. Sein Blut floss an seinen Beinen an ihm herab und schien ihn so schnell wie möglich allein lassen zu 
wollen. Das Skelett zog sein Schwert heraus, dann wurde es Dunkel&#8230;.

Er war Tod.
Er war ein Untoter.
Er war zu dem geworden was ihm das Leben nahm.
   &#8222;Ich...&#8221; mehr bekam er nicht heraus. Eine Veränderung im Raum riss ihn aus seinem Entsetzen. Das 
Licht im Raum wurde heller, als reine Lampe in den Raum gehalten wurde, von einem Treppenaufgang heraus. 
Dann erblickte denjenigen, der die Lampe hielt. Es war eine knochige, verweste Hand, ähnlich der seinen. 
Diese Hand wollte anscheinend nicht nur an Ort und Stelle verweilen, denn sie schob sich langsam in den 
Raum hinein, gefolgt von einem Arm und schließlich einem Gesicht. Ein Gesicht in dem keine Augen mehr 
waren. Sie waren von zwei überkreuzten Lederriemen verdeckt, mit Nieten am toten Fleisch festgenagelt. 
Trotzdem schien ihn der Untote aus verdeckten Augen genau zu betrachten. Es öffnete sich sein Mund 
und eine raue, ununheimliche Stimme drang aus dem lippenlosen Kiefer hervor:

&#8222;Ihr seid erwacht? Gut, wir wollten Euch schon mit den anderen verbrennen."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. April 2008)

Wie Post 1 ist dies nicht mehr original. "Finale" Version des zweiten Kapitels.

*Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 2 - Ein herzloses Willkommen*


Mordo &#8211; so hatte sich der Untote mit der Laterne vorgestellt &#8211; hatte den Neuen aus der Gruft 
herausgeführt und ihm erläutert, wo er hier war, warum er auferstanden sei und was für Optionen 
ihm offen standen. Ja, er sprach sogar von Vorteilen, die sich ihm nun boten. Nun, da er ein Untoter 
war, ein Verlassener, musste er kaum noch schlafen, nichts essen oder trinken. Atmen? Wozu noch? 
Er sprach davon dass er nun keinen menschlichen Schwächen mehr ausgesetzt  sein würde und 
wesentlich resistenter sei. Ebenso erzählte er von der Dunklen Lady, der Bansheekönigin Sylvanas. 
Er schwärmte davon, wie sie die freien Untoten einte, sie von der Geißel getrennt und von der 
Bande des Lich-Königs befreite. Er erklärte ihm auch, dass er vor einer Gruppe Ausbilder bestehen 
musste. Man würde hier bestimmen, welchen Weg er zukünftig gehen sollte. Da er einst mit Macht 
umzugehen verstand, war eine Karriere als Magier oder Hexenmeister eine Option, wie Mordo 
erzählte, war dies sein innigster Wunsch. Da Mordo aber gar nichts konnte, was irgendwie nützlich 
war, diente er nun als Totengräber und Hilfsarbeiter, um auch seinen Teil beizutragen, die 
Verlassenen an ihren angestammten Platz in der Welt zu führen.  
Die Ausbilder empfingen regelmäßig neu Erwachte, bildeten diese in ihren Wegen grob aus und ließen 
sie los, damit sie eigene Erfahrungen sammeln konnten. Manche aber wurden direkt der Armee oder 
anderen Organisationen, wie den Todespirschern, zugeteilt. Das Grab, in dem der Neue erwacht war, 
war auf einem sanften Hügel erbaut worden. Der ganze weg vom Hügel herab war gespickt mit 
Grabsteinen, die eine makabere Ehrenwache zu halten schienen. Als würden sie jeden neuen Toten,
den man hineintrug, begrüßen. Nun aber gingen die Toten hinaus. Am Fuße des Hügels war der kleine 
Ort, den Mordo Deathknell nannte. Hier warteten die Ausbilder. Der Ort war bewusst gewählt worden, 
denn viele Massengräber waren in der Nähe und zum anderen gab es hier Gegner die zwar nicht 
sonderlich stark, dafür in großer Zahl vorkamen. Damit war dies der perfekte Ort, um die zukünftigen 
Verlassenen auszubilden und auf ihr neues &#8222;Leben&#8220; vorzubereiten. 

Der Tag war genauso öde gewesen wie die Tage davor. Hier passierte einfach nichts Interessantes. 
Aber er diente der dunklen Lady, und würde seine Pflicht hier erfüllen, wie langweilig sie doch war.
    &#8222;Da kommt der Idiot schon wieder&#8220; hönte es von rechts. 
&#8222;Ja, und er hat schon wieder jemandem im Schlepptau&#8220; antwortete Philipp, der hier in Deathknell als 
Todeswache diente. Sein Kumpan, der gerade über Mordo herzog, hieß Saltain. Er mochte Mordo 
noch weniger als alle anderen. Er akzeptierte nur Können. Und damit konnte Mordo nicht aufwarten. 
Am Besten, Philipp redete mit Mordo bevor Saltain auf die Idee kam, dass eine Streiterei die gewünschte 
Abwechslung bieten würde.
    &#8222;Halt! Wen hast du da, Mordo? Noch einer von den wandelnden Toten?&#8220;
&#8222;Ja Philipp, das weist du doch. Wen sollte ich sonst mitbringen?&#8220;
    &#8222;Wie heißt er?"
&#8222;Das hab ich ihn noch gar nicht gefragt.&#8220; Kaum gesagt, drehte sich Mordo um und fragte den Neuen 
nach seinem Namen.
    &#8222;Wie ich heiße?&#8220; Das war eine gute Frage. Er wusste es nicht. Bilder flogen ihm durch den Kopf, 
Stimmen, die er zu erkennen schien, aber nicht zuordnen konnte. Sein Gedächtnis war völlig zerrupft 
worden. &#8222;Ich weiß es nicht&#8220; rang er sich schließlich ab.
    &#8222;Dann geben wir dir einen Namen&#8220; sagte Mordo in einer fast fröhlichen Stimmung.
&#8222;Wie wäre es mit Daniel?&#8220;
    &#8222;Lass das, Mordo! Wenn ihm sein Name nicht einfällt wird er sich selbst einen geben. Er wird nicht 
auf deine Hilfe angewiesen sein.&#8220; Sagte Saltain und vermieste Mordos Laune spürbar.
&#8222;Danke für euren Ratschlag, aber ich denke, ich werde mich noch an meinen Namen erinnern&#8220; entspannte 
der Neue die Situation.
    &#8222;Also gut, geh durch. Du nicht Mordo, du hast noch Arbeit zu erledigen. Ich begleite den Neuzugang 
ab hier.&#8221; An den Neuen gewand brummte er ein &#8222;Komm mit&#8220; und ging schon den Weg durch das verrostete 
Tor hinunter zum Dorf. Einst war dieses schmiedeeiserne Tor schön gewesen. Nun war es nurnoch ein 
totes Gestell, wie die Männer, die darunter standen. Philipp indes redete unterwegs nicht ein Wort. Er 
hatte keine Lust sich zu unterhalten. Im Grunde fragte er sich, warum er sich nicht schon längst den 
Entweihten angeschlossen hatte. Ja, das wäre Etwas! Die Entweihten waren eine Gruppierung Verlassener, 
die es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hatte das ressourcenreiche Arathiebecken von den Menschen zu säubern 
und im Namen der Dunklen Lady in Besitz zu nehmen. Da riss der Neue ihn schon aus seinen blutigen 
Gedanken. 
    &#8222;Werde ich jetzt den Ausbildern vorgestellt?&#8220; Mordo hatte schon wieder viel geredet, wie immer. 
&#8222;Nein, Heute nicht. Wir erwarten noch Neuzugang der Heute Nacht eintreffen müsste. Morgen werdet 
ihr dann den Ausbildern vorgestellt. Ich bringe dich ins Gasthaus, damit du einen Ort zum schlafen 
hast.&#8220; Er dachte nach. &#8222;Allerdings, wenn du nicht müde bist, kannst du ja den Exekutor fragen ob er 
etwas für dich zu tun hat.&#8220;


----------



## Kestrel (19. April 2008)

Das Grundkonzept ist gut hat was allerdings würde ich ein paar mehr Details verwenden wie z.B. beim 
Kampf :
(deine Vorgabe)
Einer der Untoten, ein wandelndes Skelett, schlug mit seinem Rostigen Schwert zu. Er fühlte kaum Schmerz, nur ein leichtes pochen. Sein Blut floss an seinen Beinen an ihm herab und schien ihn so schnell wie möglich verlassen zu wollen. Das Skelett zog sein Schwert heraus, was zur Folge hatte dass ihn das Blut nurnoch schneller verließ. Dann wurde es dunkel….

(eine Vorschlag von mir)
Ein Skelett in einer zerfetzten Hose kam auf ihn zu, in der gehobenen linken knochigen Hand hielt es ein verschließendes rostiges Schwert zum vernichtenden Schlag bereit. Es wahr bereits zu spät als er es aus dem Augenwinkel sah, ihm blieb nicht einmal die Zeit um einen schnellen Zauber zu sprechen oder seinen Dolch zu ziehen. Der Schlag war kräftig und drang tief in seinem Fleisch ein, doch er spürte keinen Schmerz nur ein leichtes pochen. Das Blut quoll aus der Wunde und ran seine Beine in strömen hinunter. Das Skelett rammte ihm jetzt sein Bein in den Margen um das Schwert zu befreien, die Wucht warf ihn Rücklings zu Boden. Durch die nun offen liegende Wunde ran das Blut nur noch schneller aus ihm aber das nahm er nur noch am Rande wahr da es ihm um die Augen immer schwärzer und trüber wurde bis das Gefühl kam nur noch schlafen zu wollen.

andere Details kann man später noch in replays(Erinnerungen) einbinden
wenn dir das zusagt würde ich mich über feedback sehr freuen


----------



## Al Fifino (19. April 2008)

Sorry, aber viele Details haben zur Folge, dass der Kampf sehr ausgedehnt wirkt. Und das soll er in diesem Fall eindeutig nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses 'und dann war es soweit' muss auf jeden Fall verschwinden, das vermiest die gesamte Spannung. Seeehr schlecht. 
Und der Schlag des Skeletts... nun ja, der hätte sicher besser formuliert werden können. Vielleicht hätte er erst den Schmerz spüren und dann seinen Feind sehen sollen, sozusagen als das Letzte, was seine Augen erblicken sollten, bevor er endgültig in den Tod versinkt. Da er ja allerdings einen anscheinend recht schnellen Tod stirbt, rate ich von großzügigen Details ab, zumal man im Todeskampf nicht unbedingt die zerrissene Hose des Feindes bemerkt. (Nichts gegen Dich, Kestrel, aber würdest Du Dich drum scheren, ob Dich jemand mit einem Kleid oder einem Rock bekleidet umgebracht hat? ^.^ )

Solche Sätze wie ' "....", dachte er.' solltest Du vermeiden. Die sehen nicht nur bescheiden aus, sondern sind´s auch. Aber ansonsten ist die Geschichte, zumindest was den Inhalt angeht, ganz nett.

Eines noch: warum hast Du so komische Absätze rein gehauen? Die wollen für mich gar keinen Sinn ergeben...

Greets


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. April 2008)

Wie Al Fifino schon sagte, soll keine lange Kampfbeschreibung werden. Ansonsten danke für den Tipp.
Sollte nur eine kurze einleitung werden um dann gleich mal in die zukunft umzuwechseln, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das nicht verwirrt bzw. zu undeutlich werden würde.

Die Absaätze? Nunja, das WAS??? wollte ich so aussen haben und das ist auch beim Letzten Satz so.
Ich hab schon ein paar Storys gelesen in denen echt alles ein Block ist und das liest sich nicht so gut.

Das mit dem Dachte überarbeite ich mal.

Danke für die Comments!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. April 2008)

So. Es geht endlich weiter.

Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 3 - Spielregeln

&#8222;Was willst du schon machen? Mit Schimpfworten um dich werfen? Das wird diese hirnlosen Zombies nicht einschüchtern! 
Du hast ja noch nicht einmal eine Waffe! Wenn du Arbeit suchst, geh zu Mordo oder Gerret, und hilf ihnen beim Buddeln!  
Und komm ja nicht auf die Idee Schattenpriester Sarvis oder Magi Isabella zu stören, bevor du nicht mit den anderen 
Taugenichtsen zu ihnen gerufen worden bist. Und jetzt verschwinde!&#8221;

Mit eingezogenem Kopf wandte sich der Neue beschämt um. Was hatte er sich nur gedacht? Phillip stand daneben und 
lachte sich halb tot. _Tot? nein, wohl eher lebendig._
Die schlechte Laune des Exekutors hatte aber einen anderen Grund als die dämliche Frage. Der scharlachrote Kreuzzug 
war in die Offensive gegangen. Dies konnten sich die Lebenden mit ihren wenigen Männern nur erlauben, weil die 
Verlassenen ihre Kräfte im Süden und Osten massiviert hatten. Beim Bollwerk im Osten standen sie gemeinsam mit der 
Horde gegen die Geißel an. Und im Süden versuchte man die Menschen allein durch Überlegenheit an Waffen und Männern 
zum Einhalt zu zwingen. Von allen Seiten war man von Feinden umgeben. Es sprach aber keiner von Niederlage, alle nur 
vom Sieg. Und so eifrig, wie sich hier alle anstellten, den verlassenen zu dienen, würde man auch aus dieser Zwickmühle 
entkommen. Doch was sollte er nun tun? Er kam einfach dem Vorschlag Phillips nach und ging ins Gasthaus.
Im Grunde konnte er Ruhe gebrauchen. Kopfschmerzen hatten eingesetzt, obwohl die Bilder und Stimmen verstummt waren. 
Das Gasthaus war ein großes, zweistöckiges Gebäude. Die Tür stand offen, die Fenster waren zerschlagen, einige mit 
Brettern vernagelt. Mit hängendem Kopf trat er ein. Der schlechte Zustand des Gebäudes - ja der ganzen Stadt, sogar 
der Leute! - färbte sich ein wenig ab. Im Inneren sah es nicht viel besser aus. Der gußeiserne Kronleuchter lag zerbrochen 
auf dem Boden. Auf jedem Tisch standen Kerzen um den großen Schankraum zu beleuchten. Fackeln, an den Stützpfeilern 
angebracht, halfen ihnen dabei. Ausser zwei Frauen gab es ansonsten nur die Wirtin hinter dem Tresen. 
&#8222;Komm ruhig näher, zu mir. Hab dich noch nie hier gesehn. Bist du eben erst erwacht?&#8221;
Eine der beiden Frauen drehte sich zu ihm um und bemerkte: &#8222;In den Fetzen, in denen der rumläuft, kann er garnicht alt sein.&#8221;
Die Wirtin schaute in ihr Glas, das sie die ganze Zeit über polierte und stopfte wieder ihre Lappen ins Glas. &#8222;Hast recht. Aber 
eine Robe trägt er, immerhin. Wird wohl kein Bauer sein.&#8221; Der Neue indes stand noch immer in der Tür. &#8222;Ja, ich bin eben 
erwacht. Phillip sagte mir, hier könne ich ein Zimmer bekommen. Für die Nacht.&#8221; 
&#8222;Schlafen? Geh nach oben und wende dich gleich nach links. Da ist der Versammlungsraum. Derret hält da einen Vortrag für 
alle Neuen. Sollte Phillip doch wissen.&#8221; Sie blickte erneut ins Glas. Es war sauber. Es war immer sauber. Seit sie ihren alten 
Posten hinter dem Tresen wieder eingenommen hatte, wurde nichts mehr ausgeschenkt. Es waren ausser diesem nur keine 
anderen mehr da. Und da sie sonst nichts zu tun hatte...
Der Priester ging nicht direkt zur Treppe. Er lief auf einen Spiegel zu, der an einer Säule angebracht war. Er wollte sich 
eingehender untersuchen als das eine mal in der Gruft. Der Spiegel war von Rissen durchzogen und ließ den Betrachter glauben, 
ein Spinnennetz im Gesicht zu haben. Er hatte den Spiegel erreicht und blickte hinein. Der Schrei, der ihm entfuhr, ließ die Köpfe 
der drei Frauen herumfahren.  
&#8222;Meine Augen!&#8221; Panisch reibte er seine schmalen Hände in sein Gesicht. Der fassungslose Ausdruck ging genauso wenig fort wie 
das Schwarz in seinen Augen. Keine Pupillen, keine Iris. Nur ein sanfter Ton der eine schwarze Mitte umgab. 
&#8222;Beruhig dich mal, Kleiner. Was ist schon schlimm daran? Hat doch Erkennungswert!&#8221; Sie lachte.
&#8222;Aber wieso sind sie Schwarz? Ich verstehe das nicht!&#8221; Der Anblick seiner eigenen Augen fesselte ihn noch immer. Den 
zerissenen Emblemen und schmutzigen Goldstreifen schenkte er keine Achtung. 
&#8222;Glaubst du etwa, wir wüssten es?&#8221; Die dritte Frau, die bisher nichts gesagt hatte, fuhr ihn an.
&#8222;Sei froh dass du noch welche hast!" Er riss sich von seinem Spiegelbild los um der Sprecherin in die Augen zu sehen - doch da 
waren keine. Da war kaum ein Gesicht. Ein fast blanker Schädel starrte ihn an. &#8222;Mach dass du wegkommst!"
Er raffte sich zusammen und stieg rasch die knarrende Treppe hoch. Das waren zwei Gesichter mehr als er ertragen konnte. 
Und das eine war das eigene! Oben angekommen nahm er sich ersteinmal wieder zusammen. Er musste dieses Bild vergessen 
und sich auf das Gespräch mit Derret vorbereiten. Es könnte ja wichtig sein? Zu seiner Linken war ein großer Raum. Die Tür 
hierzu war herausgerissen worden, selbst die Scharniere am Türrahmen fehlten. Im Raum selbst standen mehrere Untote im Kreis. 
Als sie seine Schritte auf der Treppe hörten, hatten sie sich umgedreht. Sie blickten zu ihm. Festen Schrittes ging der Priester 
in den Raum. Er dachte nicht an die schwarzen Augen, die die seinen waren. Er wollte nicht daran denken. Auch nicht an den 
Anblick der Frau. Er wollte sich von dem Bild losreißen und brauchte Ablenkung. Zwei Schritt vor den anderen blieb er stehen. 
Eine Stimme scheuchte die Männer und Frauen auseinander. &#8222;Lasst mal sehen wer da kommt!&#8221; Als er den Priester erblickte 
murrte er. &#8222;Nur einer, war auch klar. Warum schicken diese Idioten jeden einzeln hoch? Jetzt darf ich von Vorne anfangen!&#8221; 
Seufzend nahm er wieder auf seinem Stuhl platz. Der Mann trug die selbe graue, stumpfe Rüstung wie Phillip und Saltain, die 
Wache gestanden hatten. Er griff unter den Stuhl und zog einen Stofffetzen hervor. &#8222;Dies ist unser Wappen. Das Wappen der 
Verlassenen!&#8221; Auf dem dunkelblauen Grund prangte ein zertrümmertes, weibliches Gesicht, das aus seinem einzigen Auge weinte. 
&#8222;Wir nennen uns so, da wir von allem verlassen wurden, das einstmals Bedeutung für uns hatte. Unsere Freunde und Familien 
erkennen in uns nurnoch Monster. Die Menschen sehen uns als Feinde an! Das Licht ließ uns im Stich und wendet sich gegen 
jeden, der seine Hilfe erflehte. Wie oft hat man uns erzählt, es würde jeden gleich behandeln? Jeden belohnen, der ihm dient? 
Wo aber ist das Paradies für uns! Wir sind in seinem Namen gestorben, und nun ist der einzige Dank die Zerstörung des treuen 
Streiters?&#8221;
Im Geist des Neuen stieg ein Gefühl empor, das er nie zuvor kannte. Natürlich, deshalb diese Kälte. Er hatte mit dem Licht 
Kontakt seit dem Kindesalter gehabt. Es hatte ihn immer erfüllt, und nun, da es fort war, blieb nur Leere. Leere und Kälte. Erst 
jetzt erkannte er das Gefühl als das was es war.
&#8222;Ihr wollt damit sagen, das heilige Licht sei nun... mein Feind?&#8221; Bitterkeit lag in seiner Stimme. &#8222;Das ist nicht euer Ernst!&#8221; Nun 
schrie er. Der Mann lügte. Er lügte wie gedruckt! Das Licht war immer da!
&#8222;Du warst einer dieser Scheinheiligen Narren, nicht wahr?&#8221; Der Uniformierte stand auf. &#8222;Dann zeig uns doch deine Wunder!&#8221;
Der Priester ballte seine Fäuste. Er spürte die Macht in sich steigen. Derret wollte ein Wunder? Er würde dem Ketzter einleuchten!
&#8222;Ahhh!&#8221; Mit einem Schrei ging er zu Boden. Die Innenflächen seiner Hände schwelten.
&#8222;Ich habe es dir doch gesagt. Das Licht HASST uns. Es behandelt uns, als wären wir Abschaum. Und erkennt in seiner Arroganz 
unser Leid nicht! Es hat uns verlassen als wir es am meisten brauchten. Deswegen sind wir die Verlassenen.&#8221; Während dieser 
Erklärung stand der Priester wieder auf. Sein Gesichtsausdruck spiegelten Trauer, Verstehen und Unsicherheit wider. &#8222;Aber was 
bin ich dann noch ohne das Licht! Nichts!&#8221;
Hätte er es noch gekonnt so hätte er jetzt geweint. Aber totes Fleisch birgt kein Leben und keine Tränen. Der Redner nahm 
wieder Platz und fuhr fort. Er wies auf den Priester.
&#8222;Dies ist die Schwäche, die uns als Lebende in ihren Klauen hielt. Lass es los! Der Tod nimmt alles Schwache mit, da er das Starke 
nicht greifen kann. Wir sind stärker als wir es je hätten sein können! Auch du wirst es bald erkennen.&#8221; Er sprang wieder von 
seinem schiefen Stuhl auf, stand steif und schlug seine Arme vor der Brust zusammen. die bloßen Ellenbogen lagen auf der Brust, 
die Hände auf den Schultern. Alle anderen im Raum taten es ihm nach, der eine eifrig, der andere nur um nicht aufzufallen. Der 
Priester begriff schnell, dass man von ihm erwartete es auch zu tun. Er ahmte sie so gut er konnte nach. 
&#8222;Dies ist unser Gruß. Wann immer du einem Höherrangigem Bericht erstattest hast du zu Grüßen. Zum Beispiel bei einem Exekutor, 
Hochexekutor...&#8221; Der Mann hielt inne. &#8222;Ach ja, mein Name ist Derret. Ich bin Todeswache. Wir Todeswachen sind die gemeinen 
Fußsoldaten in der Armee der Bansheekönigin. Du weist bereits etwas über sie?&#8221;
&#8222;Mordo hat mir schon von ihr erzählt. Sylvanas Windrunner. Sie war eine Elfe die Arthas persönlich getötet hat.&#8221; Derret nickte. 
&#8222;Korrekt. Und dafür hat sie Rache geschworen. Ein Schwur den ein jeder von uns mit sich herumträgt! Sie hat uns angeführt als 
seine Macht schwand und wir unseren Willen wieder bekamen.&#8221; Derret nahm wieder Platz. 
&#8222;Das war das Wichtigste im Schnelldurchlauf. Wir kommen wieder zurück zu den Fragen. Du darfst gleich beginnen, dann geht es 
im Uhrzeigersinn weiter.&#8221; Der Priester dachte nach. 
"Wenn ich nun das Licht nicht mehr anrufen kann ohne dabei... zu sterben. Was wird aus mir? Mordo sprach davon, dass man mir 
meine Zukunft vorschreiben wollte.&#8221; Derret überlegte, bevor er antwortete. &#8222;Das wird Mordo nicht gesagt haben. Er wird dir etwas 
von Ausbildern gesagt haben, die dich dazu ausbilden würden, was sie für das Richtige halten, oder?&#8221; Der Priester nickte. &#8222;Diese 
Ausbilder; Sarvis, Isabella, Maximillion, haben die Aufgabe, allen Magiebegabten eine ausreichende Ausbildung zu geben. Wer als Magier 
starb, wird wieder einer sein. Ist hier nicht ein Magier anwesend?" Ein groß gewachsener Mann in violetter Robe trat vor. Er sagte 
nichts, musterte den Priester lediglich. Derret machte sich wieder an das beantworten seiner Frage.
&#8222;Da du allerdings nicht mehr mit deinem funkelnden Licht spielen kannst, muss man dich auf eine neue Macht zuschneiden. Und 
hier werden die Ausbilder entscheiden. Manchmal artet das allerdings derart aus, dass es wie das Feilschen auf einem Viehmarkt 
anmutet. Das wirst du schon noch sehen.&#8221; 
&#8222;Ich habe dabei kein Mitspracherecht?&#8221; 
&#8222;Nein. Der Nächste ist dran!&#8221;


----------



## Kestrel (20. April 2008)

Stimmt schon zu viele Details sind oft Fehl am Platze ist aber nun leider meine schwäche 
Al Fifino ich nehme deine kritik an ich denke mal das meine detail liebe der tot meiner geschichten wahr 
ich war damals selbst nie überzeugt von meinen eigenen storys hab aber auch nie daran gedacht das es grad das sein könnte aber man lernt nie aus nu


----------



## Al Fifino (20. April 2008)

Ich will´s mal so sagen: in beinahe jeder meiner Kritiken bemängele ich das Fehlen von Details. Nur wäre an eben dieser Stelle eine Fülle an Details nicht eben gut gekommen. Ansonsten bin ich ebenfalls einer dieser Leser, die gerne mal die Welt erklärt bekommen und sich nicht zu viel vorstellen müssen. Dieses Argument von wegen "Ich will dem Leser ja nicht alles vorwegnehmen, er soll sich selbst was ausdenken" ist für mich im Grunde genommen nichts anderes als Faulheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Übrigen habe ich deine Geschichte bisher noch nicht gesehen. Wo ist sie denn?

back2topic: jetzt gefällt mir der Prolog auch von den Absätzen her schon weitaus besser. Nicht mehr dieses ewige Zeilenspringen...

Vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Details bei der Betrachtung des eigenen Körpers, aber ansonsten sehr schön. Nu´ fehlen nur noch die restlichen Kapitel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. April 2008)

Danke^^ Nach meinem Gedicht ist das mein erstes Werk, muss noch viel lernen.

Nun ja, der Rest (also die Ganze Geschichte) existiert nur in meinem Kopf.
Ich hab Autoren wie Christie Golden zum vorbild und versuche die Story auch aus verschiedenen 
Perspektiven wiederzugeben und auch Zeitsprünge zu machen. Wobei die letzteren sehr
schwierig sind. Ich muss da noch werkeln^^

Ich habe das Problem, dass, wenn ich etwas anfangen will, dass ich es gleich immer Bombastisch machen 
will. Dabei verlier ich manchmal das Ziel aus den Augen. Die Idee mit der Betrachtung der Wunden ist gut, 
das änder ich.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. April 2008)

Habe den Teil, indem er seine Wunden besieht, nochmal überarbeitet:

Er schaute an sich herab um nach Verletzungen zu suchen. Und er fand auch eine. Es war ein eitriger Schnitt entlang seines Bauches, der sich von seiner Linken Brust bis hinüber zu der Rechten Hüfte hinunter zog. Und er bemerkte noch mehr: Knochen schienen an manchen Stellen durch, die knöchernen Kniee lugten durch die zerrissene Hose. Er sah seine Füße, deren Fleisch fast völlig fehlte. Zehen, die nurnoch aus Knochen bestanden. Sein Bauch war unmöglich tief eingesunken und man konte die Rippen mühelos zählen, über die sich blasse Haut spannte. Er besah seine Hände, denen die Fingerspitzen schon abgefault waren. Keine Fingernägel. Keine Haut. Kein Fleisch.


----------



## Tergenna (20. April 2008)

Stimmt, wo ist deine Geschichte eig. hin? Ich hab schon gelesen, hatte aber keine Zeit was dazu zu schreiben
(Konfirmiert worden und alles^^) Ich fand sie auch super, aber es scheint mir, als ob du sie rauseditiert hast und dafür folgendes reingesetzt hast:


> Mhh sollte vll. noch erwähnen dass der beschriebene Charakter zu Lebzeiten Priester
> und Kleriker war. Könnte man aber auch herauslesen^^


Willste vielleicht einen andern Thread damit aufmachen, oder nochmal überarbeiten?
Ich mochte auf jedenfall die Geschichte in Darnassus...
MfG, Anni


----------



## bagge93 (20. April 2008)

find ich super hatte auch schon die idee weil der anfang von den undeads ja wirklich stoff für eine story bietet aber mir is dein zum anfang kein mittelteil und ende eingefallen also hab ichs gelassen =)

danke und bye


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. April 2008)

Ich hab das so in etwa wie in Tales of the past, ich finde mein eigenes "Ende" für die Saga.
Feinde sind bei Mir Hauptsächlich die Verlassenen (!?!) und die Geißel auf Rang 2.
Nabenbei nerven die Dämonen herum und wollen alles dafür tun damit sich die sterblichen 
gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen. 

Der Teil mit Darnassus muss ich überarbeiten. Z.B.: Kann niemand etwas mit Namen anfangen 
die ich mir erdacht habe, und es fehlt einfach alles davor. Das war halt so nen Teil den ich 
spontan aufschrieb.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. April 2008)

- &#8364;dit: gelöscht. der Teil wird in dieser Form gänzlich gestrichen. 

1.10.09


----------



## Fischbrot (21. April 2008)

Bitte, Bitte, Bitte wenn du etwas verändert, dann nicht nur die einzelnen Stellen posten. Editiers doch direkt im Anfangspost, fällt wesentlich leichter, als ständig hoch und runter zu scrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber zum Thema:
Inhaltlich schöne Idee. Wie schon oben erwähnt bietet die Entstehung der "Forsaken" (mir will die Deutsche Bezeichnung gerade nicht einfallen) viel Spielraum und ist geradezu prädestiniert für die ein oder andere Kurzgeschichte. 

Was mir eher nicht gefällt ist die Tatsache, dass du teilweise wirklich verdammt viele Wortwiederholungen hast. Du hast ein Faible für "Er sah" oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In deiner zweiten Version ist es ja schon wesentlich besser, vielleicht kannst du aber auch noch das ein oder andere Synonym verwenden. Man kann ja auch erblicken, bemerken, erkennen, feststellen, schauen... usw. usf. 

Sei vorsichtig mit Zeitsprüngen, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Es liegt nicht jedem und ist vor allem am Anfang relativ schwierig, nicht durcheinander zu kommen.

Ansonsten wäre die ein oder andere Interpunktion gar nicht mal so fehl am Platze. Sprich: Ein paar mehr Kommata würden, zumindest mir, das lesen angenehmer gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für deine erste Story gar nicht mal so schlecht und ich erwarte die nächsten Zeilen.

Edith sagt: Ah wie ich sehe warst du schon schneller mit dem Posten des nächsten Teils, mein Beitrag bezieht sich natürlich noch nicht darauf, da ich ihn bis jetzt noch nicht gelesen habe und wohl auch nicht werde, denn der Feierabend ruft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. April 2008)

kk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab den Teil überarbeitet. Gibt nurnoch einmal sah und besah darin. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. Mai 2008)

nicht mehr aktuell. Hier war Kapitel Nummer Zwei.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Sehr gute geschichte... gut erzählt.. genau so einen anfang wollte ich in einer von meinen Geschichten machen^^

(ich mein den anfang)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. August 2008)

-


----------



## Tergenna (8. Oktober 2009)

Soo, endlich habe ich die Zeit gefunden, deine gesamte überarbeitete Geschichte zu lesen. Ich muss sagen, du hast es gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Details von der vorigen Fassung habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf, aber die alten Kritik-posts haben mir auf die Sprünge geholfen.
Die Geschichte lässt sich jetzt gut und flüssig lesen, die wenigen Wortwiederholungen in Mordos Gedankengängen (und Sinnwiederholungen übrigens auch) finde ich nicht weltbewegend schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin während des Lesens unterbrochen worden, deshalb habe ich leider vergessen, was ich noch anmerken wollte und habe keine zeit mir alles nochmal durchzulesen.
Aber vielleicht fällt es mir bald wieder ein, wer weiß.

Schreib schön weiter!

-Anni-


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Genial!
Mir hats sehr gefallen, sehr stimmig und ich freu mich auf die weiteren teile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Oktober 2009)

Sinnwiederholungen? Verdammt, das ist das Schlimmste. Wiederholungen an sich. Muss ich nochmal durchlesen, mir
fällt das wohl schon garnicht mehr auf. 

Das Kapitel ist soweit zu Ende, doch werde ich das auf jeden Fall einmal überarbeiten müssen.
Vorerst möchte ich mich aber den folgenden Kapiteln zuwenden.

Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 4 - Von Licht zu Schatten

Der Priester versuchte so gut er konnte das Gespräch mitzuverfolgen, doch wetterte er im Innern schon gegen die Antwort 
Derrets auf seine Frage. Er würde nicht zulassen, dass man etwas Böses aus ihm machte. Eher würde er sterben - noch einmal. 
Wenn das Licht, so überlegte er, die Untoten nicht empfing, war doch deutlich, dass sie böse waren. Aber warum dann auch er? 
Er musste es herausfinden.
&#8222;Es ist ein Kontinent im Westen, jenseits des Meeres. Dort haben die Orcs eine große Stadt namens Orgrimmar errichtet. 
Neben uns haben sie noch andere Völker in die Horde geholt. Man muss dies neu auslegen, die Horde ist nun nicht mehr eine 
Armee von Orcs sondern ein Zweckbündnis mehrer Völker.&#8221; Derret beantwortete fleißig alle Fragen. Die Aufmerksamkeit 
der Anderen gefiel ihm sichtlich. Auf die Frage des Kirin Tor wartete der Priester am meisten. Was würde der Magier in violett 
wissen wollen?
&#8222;Dalaran ist gefallen, nicht war?&#8221;
_Der Mann ist wohl schon länger tot, wenn er das nicht weiß. Die Antwort kenne sogar ich! _Erstaunlicherweise zögerte 
Derret mit der Antwort.
&#8222;Das ist garnicht so leicht zu beantworten. Da bin ich auch nicht der Richtige dafür. Was ich weiß ist, das zumindest einige der 
Magier am leben sind. Sie haben eine magische Kuppel über der Stadt errichtet und keiner vermag, hindurchzugehen.&#8221;
_Dalaran hat sich also selbst eingesperrt und den Schlüssel weggeworfen? Interessant._
Die weiteren Fragen und Antworten zeigten auf, dass seit seinem Tod etwa drei Monate vergangen waren. Die Verlassenen 
hatten die Geißel größtenteils verdrängt und waren von der Horde aufgenommen worden. Orcs nun als Verbündete anstatt als 
Feind zu sehen viel den meisten nicht leicht.
&#8222;Sie nennen sich Nachtelfen. Sie sollen mit den Elfen von Quel´Thalas verwandt sein und eine violette Haut haben.&#8221; Der Nächste 
kam an die Reihe. &#8222;Was wurde aus den...&#8221;
&#8222;Derret! Schick sie runter! Der Neuzugang ist da!&#8221; Die Wirtin rief vom unteren Ende der Treppe und unterbrach das Spiel. 
&#8222;Ihr habt´s gehört! Auf jetzt! Nun werdet ihr den Ausbildern vorgestellt.&#8221; Derret voran setzte sich die Gruppe in Bewegung. Im 
Haupteingang stand der Exekutor. 
&#8222;Nun macht schon! Ich habe nicht die ganze Nacht Zeit!&#8221; _Die Sonne ist ja schon untergegangen. Hat das so lange gedauert?_ 
Der Priester betrachtete die Rüstung des Exekutors. Es war die Selbe wie die der Todeswachen, nur war zusätzlich eine Schärpe 
um seine Schulter gelegt, welche man mit Hoheitsabzeichen verziert hatte. Da sprang auch schon Derret in das Bild und salutierte. 
Draußen angekommen sah er etwa 30 Untote im Dunkeln stehen. Ein paar trugen Fackeln, doch blieb die Szenerie insgesamt 
düster. Sie trugen zerrissene Kleider, schmutzige Hemden und löchrige Mäntel. Der Exekutor achtete darauf, dass ihm ein jeder 
zuhörte, als er zu reden begann.
&#8222;Einige von euch sind bereits länger unter uns, andere sind erst jüngst erwacht. Ein jeder von euch hat Fragen, und möchte 
Antworten. Mit der Zeit wird eine jede beantwortet. Ein jeder von euch hat das Bedürfnis, etwas zu tun. Auch hier wird euch die 
Zeit eine Aufgabe schenken, die ihr werdet lösen dürfen. Doch wie ihr diese Aufgabe tun werdet und wie ihr eure Antworten 
bekommen werdet, dass wird heute Nacht geklärt.&#8220; Regen hatte eingesetzt, welcher der kurzen Rede eine besonders 
melancholische Note gab. Wolken verdeckten den Mond fast vollends und schluckten alles Licht.
&#8222;Ihr alle seid wie ich gestorben. Einige von euch wollen Rache, andere Gerechtigkeit. Manch einer will nur, was ihm zusteht. 
Kaum einer wird aber das bekommen, was er wirklich möchte. Unsere Existenz kann Gabe wie auch Fluch sein. Doch vor allem 
ist sie eines: Eine Chance. Diese auch zu nutzen werdet ihr gelehrt werden.&#8220; Er machte eine rhetorische Pause.
&#8222;Wenn ihr gleich vor dem ehrenwerten Schattenpriester Sarvis treten werdet, so seid euch bewusst, dass er eine wichtige 
Persönlichkeit ist. Habt Respekt vor ihm und den anderen Ausbildern, antwortet nur wenn ihr gefragt werdet und hört gut zu.&#8220; 
Damit wandte er sich der kleinen Kapelle zu, die nur einige Meter vom Gasthaus entfernt stand. Der Priester betrachtete sie 
oberflächlich. Sie war wie er: Zertrümmert und Tod. Dem Licht beraubt, wie der heruntergerissene Lichtkreis bewies. Der 
Lichtkreis war ein Symbol für das Licht und die drei Tugenden. Die Tür stand offen, halb eingeschlagen und zerkratzt, so sah 
das Holz aus wie ein verwesender Sarg. Und im Inneren war es nicht viel besser. Die Sitzbänke, oder was davon übrig war, 
hatte man an den Wänden aufgestapelt um Platz zu machen. Die einst bunten Fenster waren jetzt grau, wenn nicht eingeschlagen. 
Etwas in ihm wäre zerbrochen, wäre es nicht schon vor den Mühlen Agamands gestorben. Im hinteren Ende der Kapelle war der 
Boden leicht erhoben. Hier standen fünf Männer und eine Frau. In der Mitte stand ein Mann mit einem langen, schlichten Stab in 
der Hand. Seine Robe war Rabenschwarz und sein Haupt kahl. Das musste Sarvis sein. Klare Augen blickten den Neuen an. Zu 
Sarvis Rechten stand die Frau in brauner Robe und zu seiner Linken ein Mann, in einem blutroten Anzug. Die beiden anderen 
Männer, der eine mit großem Schild, der andere mit einem schwarzen Halstuch, standen etwas Abseits. Nicht lange, und das 
kleine Gebäude war voller Neuankömmlingen. Sarvis sprach laut und deutlich. 
&#8222;Grüße! Mein Name ist Sarvis, ich bin der Oberbefehlshaber von Deathknell. Jeder von euch, der Magiebegabt ist, soll sich nun 
an der von mir aus gesehenen linken Wand aufstellen. Alle anderen rücken an der rechten etwas zusammen.&#8220;
Sarvis sprach mit seinen Händen, wies zu den Seiten die er nannte. Während die Leute sich in zwei Gruppen aufteilten, begann 
die Frau zu sprechen. &#8222;Ich heiße Isabella, und bin die Ausbilderin für alle angehenden Magier und Magierinnen unter euch. Durch 
den Tod wird häufig Macht frei. Das bedeutet, dass einige von euch, die zu Lebzeiten nie zaubern konnten, es nun vielleicht 
können. Ich werde jetzt jeden von euch betrachten und die heraussuchen, die diese Gabe erhalten haben.&#8220; 
Kaum hatte sie ausgesprochen, da stieg sie schon von dem kleinen Podium herab und durchkämmte die dichten Reihen derer, 
die sich selbst zur rechten Wand gestellt hatten. Es sollten ganze vier weitere dem Priester und dem Magier an der linken 
Gesellschaft leisten. Danach stieg sie wieder hinauf und stellte sich zu Sarvis. Dieser hob erneut die Stimme.
"Nur wenige erinnern sich an Ereignisse aus ihrem Leben. Nur eine Handvoll kann lückenlos zurückdenken. Ist einer hier, der sich
an sein ganzes Leben zurückerinnert?" Ein Mann trat vor. Auf seinem Rücken kreuzten sich zwei leere, leicht gebogene Schwert-
scheiden. Seine Kleidung war dunkel, seine gesamte Erscheinung unauffällig. 
"Ich erinnere mich an Alles. Doch meinen Namen behalte ich für mich. Stellt eure Fragen, Sarvis."
     "Für Euch bin ich noch immer _Schattenpriester_ Sarvis. Warum wollt ihr uns Euren Namen nicht nennen?"
"Ein Mann des Rabenholdtanwesens hat seinen Namen niemals zu nennen. Nennt Ihr mich Takana, Schattenpriester!"
Die Antwort machte den maskierten Ausbilder aufmerksam. Langsam trat er vor, ging auf Takana zu.
"Ein Auftragsmörder, so so." Er kam näher. "Verteidigt Euch!"
Wie aus dem Nichts trug der Ausbilder zwei Dolche in den Fäusten und stieß zu. Takana setzte zurück, packte die Rechte des
Angreifers und entging der Linken. Takanas linker Ellenbogen fuhr herab und stieß den Dolch aus der Hand des Wiedersachers.
Mit dem Rechten stieß er vor dessen Kopf. Während der Ausbilder zurückwich, hob Takana das Messer auf und griff nun
seinerseits an. Niemand versuchte die beiden zu hindern. Die Neuen nicht, weil sie selbst nichts konnten oder wollten, die Alten
nicht, weil sie das Spiel bereits kannten. Takana stieß von unten zu, sein Kontrahent parierte. Immer schneller folgten die 
Angriffe, bis Takana seinen Feind an der Schulter packte und hinabzog, gleichzeitig mit dem Knie nach oben fuhr. Sein Gegner 
kam schwer auf dem Boden auf und ließ auch das letzte Messer fallen. Takana hob es auf und reichte dem besiegten die Hand.
"Ihr seid um einiges besser als ich, das muss ich zugeben." Er ignorierte Takanas Angebot. "Ihr habt hier nichts verloren. Begebt
Euch noch Heute nach Undercity und meldet euch bei Nachtblut. Er schart die Elite um sich. Gebt mir jetzt meine Waffen zurück."
Takana tat wie geheißen. Er wandte sich wieder Sarvis zu.
"Wenn eine jede Antwort einen Kampf mit sich bringt, verzichte ich gerne auf ein Vortsetzen des Gespräches."
Sarvis lachte. "Ich glaube es gibt nichts, was ich von Euch noch zu wissen brauche. Exekutor, setzt ein Schreiben für Takana 
auf. Wie mein Kollege bereits sagte, Ihr könnt zur Hauptstadt. Meldet Euch bei den Todespirschern. Das ist Alles. Sonst keiner da, 
der Nichts vergaß?" Das ausbleiben einer jeden Antwort war eben diese.
"Nun denn, die Magiebefähigten sollen vortreten." Der Priester hatte während des kurzen Kampfes all seine Überlegungen beiseite
geschoben. Nun stand er Sarvis gegenüber und wusste nicht wie er sich verhalten sollte. Er wollte sich nicht zu etwas machen 
lassen, das ihm missfiel. Sarvis fuhr fort. &#8222;Die dunkle Fürstin hat erlassen, dass mehr Magier ausgebildet werden sollen als Hexer,
und mehr Hexer als Schattenpriester geschult zu sein haben. Ihr da, stellt Euch vor!" Der Schattenpriester deutete auf den 
violetten Magier. Dieser trat einen Schritt vor und begann. "Mein Name ist Erikk Foster. Ich war Kriegsmagier von Dalaran, und 
befehligte die Truppen der Kirin Tor die in Lordaeron stationiert waren. Beim Angriff der Geißel wurden wir aufgerieben, was uns 
blieb war die Flucht. Auf dem Weg zurück nach Dalaran wurden ich und die Überlebenden des Massakers überfallen. An etwas 
davor erinnere ich mich nicht." Sarvis antwortete schnell, hier gab es nicht viel zu überlegen.
"Ich unterstelle Euch Isabella. Sobald sie zustimmt, dürft Ihr Euch ebenfalls nach Undercity begeben. Alles Weitere erfahrt ihr von
ihr." Die Magierin nickte nur und bedeutete Erikk zu ihr auf das Podest zu steigen.
"Ansonsten nur ein weiterer Robenträger. Stellt Euch vor!"
Der Priester überlegte kurz, was er antworten sollte.
"Ich bin ein..." Er korrigierte sich "...war ein Kleriker des heiligen Lichtes und habe einen Trupp des Klosters angeführt. Wir 
verteidigten die Mühlen Agamands gegen den Sturm der Geißel und scheiterten."
"Und Euer Name?" hackte Sarvis nach.
"An den erinnere ich mich nicht mehr." Innerlich wurde er unruhig. Sollte er nicht gleich bescheid geben, dass er sich nicht 
mitspielen wollte? 
"Ihr tragt Abzeichen die mir zwar fremd sind, aber dennoch von Wichtigkeit zeugen. Kommt zu mir."
Sarvis starrte ihm tief in die Augen. Er schien etwas zu sehen was ihm selbst noch verborgen blieb. Und er strahlte etwas aus, 
das ihm sehr vertraut war. Etwas, von dem er erst jetzt begriff, dass es ihm seit seinem Erwachen gefehlt hatte. Als er direkt 
vor Sarvis stand legte dieser seine Hand auf den Kopf des Anderen. Sie verweilten einen moment lang in dieser Haltung, keiner
sprach ein Wort. Der Priester spürte Sarvis in sich. Er spürte, wie dieser durch seinen Geist schwomm. So begriff er auch dass
Sarvis in prüfte.
"Du wirst Schattenpriester. Und sag jetzt nichts. Ich kenne deine Fragen und ich werde dir die wichtigsten beantworten können."
Er tat wie ihm geheißen. Er stellte sich einfach neben seinen neuen Meister. Sein Verstand, nun wieder frei vom Einfluss Sarvis, 
raste. Er hatte seine Stimme vernommen die ihm zusprach und Mut gemacht hatte. Sarvis hatte die Unruhe in ihm gelegt.
Die vier übrigen wurden an den Lehrer der Dämonenmagie und Isabella aufgeteilt wobei beide nicht mit Sticheleien sparte.
"Vertane Chance" und "Mein Beileid für dieses Los" waren dabei noch harmlos. Als es an die letzte Person, eine Frau, ging, wurde
Sarvis neuem Schüler klar was Derret mit "Viehmarkt" gemeint hatte. Letztenendes zog der Hexer den Kürzeren. Immerhin war
fest geregelt, wo die Prioritäten liegen. Sarvis übergab nun an den Mann mit dem Schild. Die drei Ausbilder verließen mit ihren
Schülern die Kapelle. Der maskierte hielt sich weiterhin im Hintergrund, der Mann mit dem Schild sprach zu den übrigen, nicht
Magiebegabten. 
"Mein Name ist Forran, ich werde euch..." mehr vernahm der neue Schattenpriester nicht. Ohne ein Wort des Abschieds trennten
sich die Gruppen. Sarvis stob auf ein Haus am Rande des Dorfes zu. Beide schwiegen. Sarvis kramte einen klobigen Schlüssel
aus einer Falte seiner Robe und schloss auf. Der erste Eindruck war ermutigend. Hier lag kein Kronleuchter auf dem Boden noch
gab es Spinnweben. Die meisten Fenster waren noch ganz.
"Dort ist dein Bett. Im Schrank findest du eine passende Kluft die deinem neuen Stand entspricht. Zieh dich um komm mit deiner
alten Robe zu mir in die Küche. Heute Nacht wird nicht gelernt. Wir werden nur reden."


Ach ja, danke für das Lob! Weiter Kritik, ich habe sonst keinen der das liest!

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier bin ich ein wenig verwirrt worden, wer was sagt.^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (10. Oktober 2009)

Hast irgendwo recht. Habe die Gedanken von mordo rausgenommen. Ist doch wirklich crap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kapitel 5 ist in Arbeit. Werde ich aber erst so ... kA, Mitte nächste Woche fertig haben.

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## dragon1 (11. Oktober 2009)

freu mich schon darauf *Fan-Tshirt anzieh*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (11. Oktober 2009)

Hehe^^ 
Nach nochmaligem lesen der Stelle, in der Shadoweye zum Schattenpriester wird,
ist mir aufgefallen, dass sie totaler Mist ist. 

Das halbe Kapitel muss ich umschreiben, Goddamn!

Soager meine alte Version, die ich mal ausgedruckt habe, ist da besser -.-

So ich zermarter mir mal das Hirn.

Warte mal... ich hatte doch eigentlich etwas ganz anderes vor...

&#8364;dit: Ist soweit geschehen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Oktober 2009)

Da ich Kapitel 5 noch immer nicht sehr weit habe und Kapitel 4 noch immer nicht
so ist wie ich es wünsche, die mir selbst gesetzte Frist aber längst vergangen ist, 
bringe ich eine kleine Entschuldigung dafür. Hoffe ich komme diese Woche zu mehr.

Hiermit beginnt das zweite Buch:

Schattenlicht - Buch 2 - Kapitel 1 - Elune´s Tochter

Es hatte heute Nacht wieder geregnet, was sich auf vielerlei Arten bemerkbar machte.
Zum einen war da die enorme Luftfeuchtigkeit, oder der Tau, den die Nacht über alles
gelegt hatte. Das Lager war scheibar im Nebel ertrunken, da half auch das Wissen nicht,
dass dies in kurzer Zeit, wenn die Sonne ihre Strahlen hinabsandte, sich ändern würde.
Zeltplanen, Verbände, verschimmelnder Proviant, alles triefte so wiederlich wie seine 
Robe, für die er keinen Ersatz mehr hatte. Seufzend stapfte er an dicken Bäumen vorbei 
deren Äste lange Lianen bis an den Boden hinabgleiten ließen. Bei jedem seiner langsamen
Schritte schmatzte der Schlamm laut auf, wie ein Protest, mit Füßen getreten worden 
zu sein. Die Männer, an denen er vorbeilief, schauten hoffnungsvoll zu ihm auf. Es schien
ihm als enttäusche er sie mit seinem Unvermögen, etwas an dieser Miesere ändern zu 
können, jedem Tag aufs Neue. Sie hatten fahle, müde Gesichter, waren dieses Klima
so wenig gewohnt wie er. Sie kamen wie er aus dem Norden, kannten das tropische 
Wetter des Stranglethorntales nicht. Jetzt, zur Regenzeit, waren die Nächte bitterkalt.
Fast alle, selbst die wenigen Einheimischen unter ihnen, waren krank. Und als wären die
Rebellen, Trolle und die Feuchte nicht genug, verbreiteten Mosquitos das Dschungelfieber.
Er kasteite sich selbst innerlich immer wieder dafür dass er zu schwach war sie davon zu 
heilen. Seufzend blieb der junge Priester des Lichtes vor einem Zelt stehen. Nervös fuhr
er sich durchs Haar und kratzte sich am Arm. Er räusperte sich.
"Priesterin Areena? Frau Kollegin? Könnte ich Euch bitte sprechen?"
Ein schwaches Gähnen kündigte die Antwort an.
"Komm nur herein, Thomas. Ich bin angekleidet."
Ein kurzes Zögern, dann trat der Bittsteller ein. Die Mondpriesterin hatte indes die Decke 
in eine Ecke des Zeltes gestopft. _Sie hat tatsächlich in diesen Klamotten geschlafen?_
wunderte sich Thomas. Nun gut, die Rüstungsteile aus Metall fehlten, doch das Leder saß
fest auf ihrer violetten Haut. Ihre pupillenlosen Augen waren nicht so tief eingesunken wie
die Seinen, doch war ihr die Müdigkeit deutlich anzusehen. Ihre blauen Haare hatte keiner 
offen gesehen, sie waren scheinbar immer zu einem Zopf zusammengebunden. Ihre Arme
hatte sie um die angezogenen Knie gelegt. 
"Was gibt es? Hast du etwa wieder einen Plan?"
Der angeschlagene Priester lächelte, was selten war. Er lächelte nur, wenn auch sie 
anwesend war. Er wusste, es machte ihn kaputt.
"Wenn Ihr einen ausgefeilten Plan erwartet, so muss ich Euch enttäuschen. Aber da Halek
meinem Vorschlag angenommen hat, darf ich ihn durchführen."
Die Priesterin war noch nicht lange hier im Lager der Königstreuen. Den Anführer des Lagers,
Halek, glaubte sie jedoch einschätzen zu können.
"Er wird nur selbst keine bessere Idee gehabt haben, nicht wahr?"
Thomas kratzte sich erneut am Arm, was Areena nicht entging.
"Ich habe vor mit allen Männern, die noch eine Waffe halten können, ein Lager von Linkens
Rebellen anzugreifen. Ihre Medizinmänner haben ein Mittel gegen das Fieber."


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hach, ne kleine Geschichte ist genau das was man nach einem Anstrengenden Tag braucht^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. Oktober 2009)

So Kapitel 4 ist umgeschrieben, bis auf ein paar Macken ist es so weit fertig.

Und Kapitel 1 vom zweiten Buch werde ich vll. sogar fertig machen bevor ich an
Kapitel 5 von Buch 1 gehe. Ganz einfach um es fertig zu haben.

&#8364;dit: Wie ich Lappen es doch wieder andersherum gemacht habe -.-

Man hab ich Kopfschmerzen.

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich tippe das jetzt von meinem alten Kinderzimmer im Haus meiner Eltern,
während meine Füße in einer Grün-Gelblichen Substanz stecken. Erst hielt
ich es für Geißelseuche, aber dann wurde mir klar, dass es ein Fußbad mit Senf ist.

Buch 1 - Kapitel 5 - Zwei Lehrer

Er betrat die Küche. Es war ein vergleichsweise großer Raum, da der Ofen hier die einzige
Wärmequelle im ganzen Haus darstellte. Sarvis hatte das Feuer angemacht und sich an 
einen Tisch gesetzt. Der Tisch stand unter einem großen, breiten Fenster, welches den 
Blick auf die Dorfgrenze freigab. Man konnte zwischen den Bäumen wackelige Gestalten 
planlos umherirren sehen. Die schwarze Robe legte sich sanft auf seinen schlanken Körper, 
den er beim Kleiderwechsel erneut betrachtet hatte, doch wollte er seinen Meister nicht 
warten lassen und unterbrach sich rasch. 
"Wirf deine alte Robe ins Feuer und setzt dich." Die Robe verbrannte schnell. Goldene Fäden 
und bronzene Schnallen waren bald das Einzige, was übrigblieb von dem alten Symbol des
Glaubens und der Seelenstärke die den Klerikern anheim ist. Nachdem sein Schüler sich
setzte, fuhr er fort. "Zuerst brauchst du einen Namen. Sag, beherrscht du die magische 
Sprache der Kirin´Tor?" Kopfschütteln.
"Dann sollst du fortan Shadoweye heißen, was Schattenauge bedeutet.
    "Einverstanden. Aber woher kennt Ihr die Sprache der Magie? Muss ich sie auch lernen?"
Sarvis machte eine wegwerfende Handbewegung.
"Nein, das brauchst du nicht. Nachdem ich erwachte wurde ich zuerst zum Magier ausgebildet.
Als dann Allister bei der Bansheekönigin vorstellig wurde und ihr den neuen Weg der 
Schattenpriester vorstellte, erlaubte sie ihm die Ausbildung von Schülern. Dazu nahm er
auch Novizen von den Magiern, darunter mich. Im Gegensatz zu den Hexern und den Magiern
haben wir aber eine große Schwäche im Kampf gegen die Geißel, weswegen wir nur in 
geringerer Anzahl anzutreffen sind. Aber da greife ich schon voraus."
Shadoweye fragte weiter nach. "In der Kapelle habt ihr meine Gedanken gelesen und gesagt,
Ihr hättet Antworten?" Sarvis nickte.
"Ja, ich habe deine Gedanken gelesen. Ich kenne deine Fragen, deine Ängste. Du wirst nicht 
gegen das verstoßen müssen, was du für richtig hälst. Nicht als Schattenpriester. Wie du 
sehen wirst, Tugenden sind uns nicht fremd. Jeder Schattenpriester wird auf diese Gebote, 
oder wie auch immer man sie nennen möchte, vereidigt. Ich habe dies zusammen mit Allister
ausgearbeitet. Wollen wir?" 
"Beginnt." Sarvis sprach nun vor und sein Schüler wiederholte.

"Ich bin ein Schattenpriester. Ich bin anders als die Anderen.
 Ich bin ein Schattenpriester. Ich lüge niemals.
 Ich bin ein Schattenpriester. Ich töte, wenn ich muss, nicht, wenn ich will.
 Ich bin ein Schattenpriester. Ich lege Rechenschaft nur vor meinem Gewissen ab."

Sarvis ließ keine Stille aufkommen. "Nun?"
"Schlicht" kam die Antwort seines Schülers. 
"Dann vergiss es nicht, wenn es für dich nur schlicht ist." mahnte Sarvis. Shadoweye 
dachte über die Worte nach. "Eigentlich ist das nicht sehr präzise, oder?"
Sarvis grinste, wusste er doch gleich was gemeint war. "Was auch Sinn der Sache ist. 
Wir wollen uns nicht mehr einschränken als nötig, oder? Am Ende sollte jeder das tun was
er für richtig hält."
Beide sprachen noch Stunden bis zum Morgengrauen.
Über die Verlassenen, Rechte und Pflichten, Schattenpriester, mit denen Shadoweye Kontakt 
aufnehmen sollte wenn er von hier ging. Und über Macht und schwarze Augen.

"Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sehr erstaunt über das, was ich in dir spühre. Zu Lebzeiten warst du
sehr stark? Es gab wohl kaum einen der das Licht so zu schwingen vermochte wie du, oder?"
Shadoweye streubte sich vor der Antwort. "Ich erinnere mich nicht wirklich. Aber wenn ich 
diese Robe getragen habe dann war ich wohl kein kleines Licht." Sarvis lächelte. "Ich habe
schon genug in deinem Geist gelesen, du warst etwas Besonderes, und wie es scheint, bist
du das noch immer. In dir ist ungewöhnlich viel Macht. Genauso unbekannt sind mir deine
Augen. Schwarze Augen kenne ich nur von Dämonen." 
"Was wollt ihr damit sagen? Dass ich besessen sei?" Shadoweye klang ungläubig.
"Nein, nur dass ich keine Ahnung davon habe was es bedeutet. Vielleicht wird die Zeit das
Rätsel lösen." 
"Ich spüre keine große Macht in mir. Was ich spüre ist einzig Kälte."
"Dann sollten wir diese Macht wecken, meintst du nicht auch? Genug geredet." Sarvis war 
aufgestanden und nahm zwei Stäbe auf, die an der Wand angelehnt waren. "Jetzt beginnt
das Training. Es dämmert auch schon."

Im Licht des neuen Morgens verließen Meister und Schüler das kleine Haus. Unterwegs liefen sie
an der Magiern Isabella und ihren Schülern vorbei. 
 "Du wirst erst gehen, wenn ich es dir erlaube. Vorher nicht!"
_Das ist doch Erikk, den sie meint!_ Dachte sich Shadoweye beim Anblick der Kontrahenten.
"Ich bin dir schon um ein mehrfaches überlegen, _Weib_. Und dass weist du genauso gut
wie ich. diesen Kinderkram brauche ich nicht." Isabella fauchte wütend zurück. 
"Du sprichst mich mit meinem Titel an. Und wenn du glaubst, das Selbe mit mir zu machen 
wie der Meuchelmörder in der Kapelle Gestern, dann hast du Probleme am Hals die ihn dir
brechen!" Erikk hielt ihrem Blick stand. Erst als sie wegsah, verneigte er sich minimal.
"Wie Ihr meint, Magi." Er trug noch immer seine violette Robe. Er setzte sich auf den Boden
und warf mit Feuerbällen nach Fledermäusen. Gekonnt ignorierte er den Unterricht der Magi.
"Wenn Erikk stärker ist als seine Lehrerin, warum darf er dann nicht gehen?" 
"Weil es bei Isabella liegt. Ich kann sie hierbei nicht übergehen." Shadoweye sah noch 
einmal zum Magier. Was er über die Arcane Magie gelernt hatte kam ihm wieder in den Sinn.
Es war eine verdorbene Macht die mit der Zeit den Verstand verdarb. Wenn er dem Magier
beim Grillen der Fledermäuse beobachtete, wurde ihm klar was damit gemeint war. 
Zumindest glaubte er das.
"Wir kommen gleich zu einer Höhle. Dort wimmelt es nur von übergroßen Spinnen. Diese
Tiere besitzen etwas, das dem am nahesten kommt, was wir für unser Training brauchen.
Wo ein Ghul ein willenloses Monster ist, da haben diese Tiere noch eine Seele. Auch wenn
es nur eine sehr degenerierte Form der unseren sind, so können sie doch denken. Wie alle
Tiere. Die Brutmutter im Inneren ist so freundlich immer wieder neue Eier zu legen, damit
wir genug Übungsziele haben." Sie hielten etwa zwanzig Meter vor einem niedrigen Höhlen-
eingang. "Falls du angefallen wirst und ich dir nicht helfen kann, wirke einfach einen Schild.
Das Machtwort basiert auf einem anderen Weg als dem des Lichtes, weshalb es dich nicht
verbrennt." Shadoweye wusste, wovon Sarvis sprach. "Ihr meint den Weg der Disziplin?"
Sarvis kramte derweil in einer seiner Hüfttaschen. "Ja. Erstaunlicherweise haben die 
Entdecker dieses Weges ihn fast verlernt. Allister aber ist ein Großmeister darin und hat
allen seinen Schülern auch darin Unterricht gegeben. Aber diesen Weg können nur wenige
weit beschreiten, weswegen ich ausser dem Schild keinen weiteren Zauber der Disziplin
beherrsche. Allister kennt sogar die Schmerzunterdrückung!" Sarvis zog eine Ratte aus 
seinem Beutel. Leicht warf er sie vor den Höhleneingang. Kaum war sie aufgekommen, 
schossen auch schon vier, kindergroße, schwarz behaarte Spinnen aus der Höhle hervor. 
Während die erste die Ratte mit den Fangzähnen packte und wieder in der Höhle verschwand, 
preschten die anderen drei auf die Priester zu. "Pern!" rief Sarvis aus, und etwas flüchtiges, 
dunkles schoss auf eine der Spinnen von oben herab. Die Spinne wurde scheinbar in den 
Boden gerammt, und blieb in sich eingesunken liegen.Gleich darauf formte Sarvis mit seinen 
Händen eine Kugel aus wabernder, aber noch immer durchsichtiger Schwärze. Er schleuderte 
den Zauber, der sich ein wenig wie ein Netzt in der Luft verteilte und eine der Spinnen umschlung.
Als die Spinne davon getroffen wurde schwand der Glanz in den funkelnden, grünen Augen.
Der Schwung des Galopps ließ das tote Tier ein paar Purzelbäume schlagen. Die dritte Spinne 
hatte sie erreicht. Sarvis sagte nichts, noch bewegte er sich. Doch in dem Moment, in dem die 
Spinne zubeißen wollte, sah man eine verwischte Gestalt, nicht sehr groß, sich materialisieren. 
eine viel zu große, durchsichtige Klaue fuhr auf die Spinne herab und zerschnitt sie sauber in 
mehrere Stücke. Schon verschwand das beschworene Wesen und ließ einen triefenden 
Leichnahm und eine mit grünen Spritzern besudelte Robe zurück.

Sarvis unterwies Shadoweye in die von ihm gewirkten Zauber, und noch ein paar mehr. Einen
ganzen Tag trainierte Shadoweye indem er seinen Meister mit tödlichen Zaubern bewarf. Wobei
er diesen fast damit umbrachte. Den Zauber, den Sarvis gegen die erste Spinne benutzt hatte,
behielt er allerdings für sich. "Das ist ein Schattenwort, Namens Tod. Entweder, das Ziel stirbt,
oder aber du, wenn es überlebt. Daher kann man es nur an Gegnern einsetzten, die schwächer
sind als einer selbst. Den Zauber bringe ich dir bei wenn du so weit bist."
Sogar Erikk half bei dem Training. Intressiert sog er alle Information über diese neue Gattung
der Magiebegabten in sich auf. Jeden Zauber, der auf ihn zuflog, lenkte er zur Seite oder 
absorbierte ihn mit seinem Schild. Zu kritisierem hatte Erikk genug. 
   "Dein größtes Problem ist, dass du von Zauber zu Zauber zu lange brauchst. Mach schneller!" 
So flogen einen ganzen Tag schwarze Zauber über das Feld, ab und zu auch ein Feuerball. Hier 
musste Shadoweye immer "Aiun!" rufen, um seinen Schild zu heben, welcher ganz anders wirkte 
als der des Magiers, doch hierzu ein ander mal Mehr. 
   "Isabella erlaubt es dir mit mir zu üben?" 
Erikk lachte und zog einen Kreis um sich.
   "Ich hab´ eine Illusion von mir gemacht die ihr zuhört. Sie merkt nie dass ich weg bin."
Shadoweyes ließ seinen Blick in Richtung Waldrand schweifen. Der Ausbilder mit dem Schild hatte
alle Rekruten antreten lassen und brachte ihnen Formationen bei. Der Trupp sah fast schon ulkig
aus. Die verschiedensten Waffe reckten gen Himmel, verbogene oder gesplitterte Schilde 
unterschiedlichster Bauart wurden den Bäumen entgegengehalten. Drei Mann trugen Armbrüste,
eine Frau einen langen Bogen. Man hatte alle rostigen Schwerter und Äxte, die man auftreiben 
konnte, den Rekruten zum üben gegeben. Mit diesem alten Ramsch konnte ja keiner kämpfen.
Da knallte Shadoweye mit dem Gesicht voran auf den Boden. Sarvis sah zu, wie Erikk seinen
Stab schwag. "Nimm dein Prügelholz in die Hand und verteidige dich! Das solltest du doch können!"
rief ihm der Magier zu und machte einen Schritt zurück. Sarvis warf seinem Schüler seinen Stab zu,
als dieser aufstand. Kaum hatte er seine Waffe ergriffen, ging Erikk auch schon wieder auf ihn los. 
Beide schlugen sie gekonnt mit den Stäben aufeinander ein. Immer schneller, immer wilder, knallten 
die langen Übungswaffen aufeinander. Der Stabkampf wurde von allen Zauberkundigen geübt. 
Im Nahkampf nur selten die Besten, wählten die Magier der Kirin´Tor den Stab, um Feinde 
zumindest auf Distanz halten zu können. Dieser Logik hatten auch die Priester des Lichts gefolgt, 
auch wenn man im Süden dennoch eher dazu neigte, den Streitkolben zu benutzen. 
nach dem Kampf folgten Anweisungen und Ratschläge von Sarvis alswohl auch vom Magier. Als die 
Sonne unterging verabschiedeten sich die Priester von Erikk. Die ganze folgende Nacht sollte 
Shadoweye eine andere Kunst der Schattenpriester erlernen. Das Lesen von Gedanken. Er lernte, 
dass genau darauf alle anderen Zauber basierten. Und damit ein Gegner ohne Seele immun gegen 
jeden Zauber des Priesters war. Was auf alle Truppen der Geißel ausser Banshees, Schemen und 
Liche zutraf. Keiner der Beiden hatte geschlafen und keiner war müde. 
Der nächste Tag begann.


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

MEEEEEHHHR!!! Das ist Geil!


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Wuhuuu ich liebe diese Geschichte ^^
Es gibt hier im forum meiner meinung nach viel zu wenig gute, auch wenn Soladra vielleicht anderer meinung ist^^
Weiter so S"c"adoweye


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. Oktober 2009)

Wieder ein Teil den ich einfach mal so "dahingeklatscht" habe. Werde Montag und Dienstag
Prüfung machen und wohl nicht allzuviel tippen können. Vielleicht schaff ich aber ein paar
Korrekturen. Bin jetzt bei meinem Großvater, der wird Heute 80 Jahre alt.




Buch 1 - Kapitel 6 - Arachnophobia? Was ist das?

Shadoweye saß auf seinem Bett und meditierte. Er ordnete seine Gedanken, verarbeitete alles
Gelernte. Den Stabkampf brauchte er nicht mehr zu lernen, darin war er schon immer gut gewesen.
Und die enorme Kraft, die in ihm steckte, spürte er nun genau. Seine Zauber waren vielleicht
noch nicht so geschickt gewirkt, dafür war ein jeder von immenser Intensität. Und das Gedanken-
lesen viel ihm besonders leicht. Sarvis wurde schier verlegen als sein Schüler ihn mit seiner
eigenen Vergangenheit konfrontierte. "Ihr wart ein _Schuster_?" Sarvis überging dies zunächst.
"Das reicht. In Brill ist ein besserer Gedankenleser als ich, bei dem kannst du deine Technik
verfeinern." Shadoweye ließ sich nicht beeirren. "Habt Ihr auch Schuhe für das Königshaus gemacht?
Ach, nein." 
"Genug jetzt! Nenne Regel zwei!"
"Ich bin ein Schattenpriester. Ich lüge niemals."
"Dieses Versprechen geben wir Schattenpriester uns gegenseitig, auf dass wir einander immer trauen.
Wir kommen nicht in Versuchung, die Gedanken unseres Kameraden zu lesen. Was übrigens äußerst
unhöflich ist, weshalb du niemandes Gedanken ließt insofern nicht notwendig. Verstanden?"
Shadoweye wusste das bereits. "Aber natürlich."
Sarvis war schon los um mit Isabella zu sprechen. Er wollte sich bei Erikk für die Hilfe revanchieren 
und wusste genau wie er es anzustellen hatte. Er selbst war nicht der Beste Lehrer, aber da er eine
gute Menschenkenntnis hatte (und jeder talentierte Priester anderweitig gebraucht wurde) machte er
dennoch den Lehrer. Erikk hingegen konnte aus eigener Erfahrung schöpfen was ihn automatisch zu
einem Trainer machte. Shadoweye war gespannt was Sarvis ausrichten konnte.

"Sarvis wird mich umbringen. Er liebt diese Spinnen." Shadoweye sah sich angestrengt um. Seine 
schwarzen Augen waren ihm hier im Dunkeln keine große Hilfe. 
"Auch wenn ich ihm dafür dankbar bin, sollte er wissen, dass niemand es mag wenn man sich in seine 
Angelegenheiten mischt. Das hat er nun davon." Erikk lief durch die niedrigen Tunnel und ließ zwei 
kleine Feuer um sich kreisen, welche ein rötliches Licht spendeten. "Ich habe da übrigens eine Idee 
wie dieser Unfug uns beiden helfen kann." Hin und Wieder waren kleine Spinnen zu sehen, die Erikk 
schlicht verbrannte. "Die Brutmutter wird sich nicht so leicht verstecken können. Isabella sagte, sie
sei mannshoch. Siehst du etwas?" Shadoweye sah nicht sehr viel mehr als den Rücken seines
Vordermannes. "Nein, nicht wirklich." Sie umrundeten eine Säule die aus einem Stalaktiten und einem
Stalakmiten bestand. Beide Zapfen waren miteinander in der Mitte verschmolzen und sahen aus wie 
eine langestreckte Sanduhr. "Aber wenn wir kurz anhalten kann ich nach ihrem Verstand suchen."
Erikk hielt an und drehte sich um, dabei eine Rune in die Luft zeichnend. "Wie meinst du das?"
"Ich sagte bereits ich habe das Gedankenlesen gelernt. Das ist kein Zauber an sich, ich kann das auf
ein ganzes Gebiet ausweiten und alle Seelen aufspühren die in der Nähe sind."
"Da bin ich aber ge-" Eine gigantische Spinne viel auf den Magier herab und begrub ihn unter sich. Ein
Stachel fuhr aus dem Leib der Spinne und stieß gegen einen unsichtbaren Schild. Shadoweye
wirkte sofort einen Schild um sich, gerade rechtzeitig, um nicht zerschmetter zu werden. Herftig stieß
die Brutmutter mit ihren langen Beinen nach ihm. "Zenn!" Shadoweye legte so viel Kraft in das 
Schattenwort wie er nur konnte. Die Spinne zuckte heftig, unregelmäßig und traf den Magier wie den 
Priester. Die Beine Stoben in alle Richtungen davon, gaben dem schweren Tier keinen Halt mehr. Die 
Spinne sackte zusammen, war aber nur kurzzeitig enormen physischen wie psychischen Schmerzen 
ausgesetzt. Shadoweye höhrte wie Erikk ihm zurief, und erneuerte seinen Schild. Gerade rechtzeitig. 
Erikk schmolz das Gestein um sich herum beinahe, so kraftvoll war sein Zauber. Die Flammen füllten 
den gesamten Tunnel, stieg in alle Ritzen und vernichtete alle Jungtiere die nicht schnell genug waren. 
Die Brutmutter erfasste die meiste Wucht. Shadoweye warf sich auf den Boden und betete zu 
irgendeiner Macht, dass sein Schild halten möge. Als alles vorbei war erlosch der letzte Rest seines 
Schildes der noch übrig war. Das Machtwort "Aiun" kanalisierte die innerste Macht, die Kraft der Seele, 
um einen Schild aufzubauen. Während der Magier seinem Schild immer wieder neue Kraft spenden 
kann um ihn aufrecht zu erhalten, wird der Schild des Priesters unabhängig von dessen Kraftreserven. 
Was bedeutet, dass man einen neuen Schild wirken muss wenn der alte durchbrochen wird oder 
schwindet, da er ja auf eine kurze Zeit begrenzt ist. Erikk beschwor neue Feuerbälle die ihn langsam 
umrundeten. Wackelig stand er da, an die Höhlenwand gestüztz. "Shadoweye? Alles in Ordnung? Hab 
ich dich nicht verletzt?" Der Angesprochene stand auf. "Mein Schild hat gehalten."
Erikk trat wütend gegen den verkohlten Leichnahm. "Das Mistvieh ist tot. Zwar haben nicht wir sie 
gefunden sondern umgekehrt, das Ergebnis ist zumindest das Selbe." Shadoweye sah Erikk dabei zu,
wie er den Stachel der Brutmutter mit einem schmalen Dolch herausschnitt. "Alte Gewohnheiten können
einem das Leben retten, nicht war?" Der Dolch versank immer wieder aufs neue im verkohlten Fleisch.
"Wie meinst du das?" 
"Ich wirke immer eine Schutzrune wenn ich in Situationen wie diesen bin."
"Das hat dir aber anscheinend nicht immer geholfen."
Erikk stand auf, den langen, leicht gebogenen Stachel in der Hand. Sein Dolch war vollkommen 
verschmiert. "Das war ein Pfeil aus dem Hinterhalt. Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet." Erikk schlug
den Kragen seiner Robe zurück. Fasziniert, aber auch ein wenig angewiedert, betrachtete Shadoweye
die beiden Löcher im Hals des Magiers. Der Pfeil hatte ihn weit unter dem linken Ohr getroffen und war
rechts vom Adamsapfel ausgetreten. "Ich sagte sie können, nicht dass sie es tun." Sie verließen die
Höhle. Der Gestank, den die toten Spinnen verströhmten, war urgewaltig. Die Untoten konnten es 
allerdings nicht riechen. "Ich bringe Isabella den verdammten Beweis dass das Vieh tot ist. Sag Sarvis, 
dass ich danach gleich zu euch komme." Die beiden trennten sich. 

Einige Stunden zuvor, Sarvis spricht mit Isabella:

"Was glaubst du wird Bethor mit dir machen wenn er mitbekommt, dass du einen Meister hier 
zurückhälst?" Isabella war wütend. "Das würdest du nicht wagen!" Sarvis wusste sich in der stärkeren
Position. "Ich könnte es sogar als meine Pflicht ansehen!" Isabella wurde auf einmal zurückhaltender.
"Nun gut. Ich werde ihm eine Prüfung auferlegen. Wenn er besteht, lass ich ihn ziehen. Wenn nicht,
verzichtest du beim nächsten Mal auf einen Schüler." Sarvis nickte. "Abgemacht."


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Naja, weit weniger spannend als letzter, aber gut ist er trotzdem^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Oktober 2009)

Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 7 - Alle Wege führen nach Lordaeron

"Ist doch besser, als noch immer in diesem Drecksloch festzusitzen, oder?" 
Shadoweye nickte zögerlich. "Ja, das schon. Aber Sarvis war noch nicht fertig
mit meiner Ausbildung." Erikk und er hatten Deathknell hinter sich gelassen.
Als Erikk die Erlaubnis der vermaledeiten Isabella bekam überredete er Sarvis,
auch Shadoweye gehen zu lassen. Welcher nach kurzem Zögern zugestimmt
hatte.

Die gepflasterte Straße, auf der sie liefen, führte sie geradewegs nach Brill 
und von dort aus war es ein Katzensprung zu den Ruinen Lordaerons. 
"Die meisten Zauber hast du schon gelernt. Es wird Zeit, richtige Aufgaben
zu übernehmen. Deine Zauber kommen noch immer träge und du setzt sie
nicht richtig ein. So etwas lernst du nur in einem richtigen Kampf. Zudem ist
Sarvis nicht der einzige Schattenpriester der dir etwas beibringen kann."
Shadoweye stimmte ihm zu. "In Brill ist schon einer. Bei ihm kann ich das 
Gedankenlesen erweitern, meinte Sarvis. Er hat mich noch vor seiner Eigenart
gewarnt. Er will sich nur als "Dunkler Kleriker" ansprechen lassen und spricht
von sich selbst nur in der dritten Person." Erikk lachte. "Du meinst, in etwa so:
Er möge den Kleriker nicht warten lassen?" Shadoweye grinste. "Genau Das."
Sie folgten weiter dem Weg. Ab und an sah man wandelnde Tote am Waldesrand, 
doch kam keiner wirklich nahe heran. Die Bäume waren alle tot, dahingerafft von 
der Seuche der Geißel. Der Fluch des Lichkönigs lastete schwer auf Lordaeron. 
Bald schon waren sie angekommen.
Brill war kein großer Ort. Er diente den fahrenden Händlern als Nachtquartier, wenn
sie auf dem Weg von oder Nach Lordaeron waren. Die Gaststätten in der Hauptstadt
waren teuer, merkte Erikk an. Zumindest war das früher so gewesen, als die 
Hauptstadt vor Leben pulsierte. Der Friedhof Brills war gigantisch. Hier begruben die
Leute aus der Hauptstadt ihre Toten. Viele der Gräber waren offen, und zwischen
ihnen liefen zwei Todeswachen Patruillie. Shadoweye suchte den "Dunklen Kleriker" 
auf, währenddessen Erikk die morbide anmutenden Schlachtrösser betrachtete, die
in den Ställen standen. 
Der "Dunkle Kleriker" sprach tatsächlich in der dritten Person von sich. Dem Lichte,
oder vielleicht doch eher den Schatten sei Dank, musste Shadoweye sich nicht lange
mit ihm herumärgern. 
"Nehme er den Auftrag an, doch gehe er erst zu Fallren, dem Verwalter unserer Kaste 
in der Hauptstadt. Dort, so sage er dem Verwalter, habe er vom Dunklen Kleriker eine
Aufgabe erteilt bekommen! Nun gehe er!"
Shadoweye eilte zum Magier, der mit der rechten Hand am Hals die skelletierten 
Pferde ansah. Kaum nahm Erikk seinen jüngeren Gefährten war, steckte er seine Rechte
weg. 
"Diese Gerippe hier sollen widerstandsfähiger sein als lebende Pferde, und dazu noch 
unermüdlich. Man bekommt eines davon jedoch nur als hohe Auszeichnung."
Shadoweye zuckte die Schultern.
"Ein solches Ungetüm will ich onehin nicht. Lass uns nach Undercity, der dunkle Spinner
will dass ich zuerst offiziell aufgenommen werde bevor ich seinen Auftrag erledige."
Erikk nickte und ging auf die Straße zu. 
"Spricht er wirklich..."
"Ja, das tut er."
Kurz darauf erreichten sie die überirdische Hauptstadt, ein zerstörtes Denkmal der menschlichen 
Zivilisation. Schon an den geflickten Toren der Stadt wurden sie von Todeswachen darin 
eingewiesen, sich in Undercity zurechtzufinden. Kurz hinter den Verteidigungsanlagen der alten
Stadt waren magische Apparate installiert, die den Besucher in die neue Hauptstadt beförderten.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Oktober 2009)

Yeah mein sechshundertster Beitrag (600). Bei 666 Beiträgen gibt es einen Kuchen.

Im Moment habe ich nichts was ich posten könnte, ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust. Aber
meinen Führerschein für den Gabelstapler habe ich.

Auf ein Wiedersehen in Azeroth


----------



## dragon1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ach menno^^ Genauso gehts mir oft wenn ich versuche weiterzuschreiben, aber ich hab im gegensatz zu dir keine Fans die versuchen werden dich zum schreiben zu zwingen (Stichwort DSDS)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Oktober 2009)

Poste mir einfach was du bisher gemacht hast und ich werde es lesen. VERSPROCHEN^^

BTW: Ich überlege noch immer wie ich das Ende gestalten soll.

Wobei es bis dahin noch 14.000 Kapitel sind...  grob geschätzt...^^


----------



## dragon1 (28. Oktober 2009)

> Wobei es bis dahin noch 14.000 Kapitel sind... grob geschätzt...^^


Das will ich doch hoffen^^

Meine Geschichte ist ein paar Threads unter deiner, "Auf Ewig" ist der Threadname^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Oktober 2009)

Habe mich in deinem Fred verewigt. Was meine Geschichte angeht...

Ich habe mich entschlossen vorerst nicht weiterzuschreiben. Ich werde die Geschichte
"splitten". Ich werde die Geschichte in einer "guten" und einer "bösen" Version abtippen.
Der Verlauf wird dabei kaum beeinflusst. Was sich ändert ist lediglich Shadoweye selbst.
Während er in der "guten" Version den heiligen und sorgsamen heraushängen lässt und
seine Entschlossenheit auf Verzweiflung und Angst besteht ist der "böse" eher... spartanisch.
Er lässt mehr Leichen auf seinem Weg zurück und ist auf eine besondere Art und Weise
sogar schwächer. Hier würde die Geschichte ein festes Ende finden. Der "gute" hingegen...
er hat Zukunft, so könnte man es sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WtF

Wie auch immer, ich überlege mir _etwas_. Und ein _bisschen_ mehr als _etwas_. Ob ich danach
noch _etwas_ sinnvolles zusammen bekomme, weiß ich nicht.

Bis dann... irgendwann...

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Es kann nur deine entscheidung sein.
Aber 2 versionen waeren total scheisse, obwohl es dir helfen koennte 2 zu schreiben und sich fuer die, die dir selber mehr gefallt zu entscheiden.
Und das du da immer dazuschreibst, was du vorhast... das macht die vorfreude kaputt^^

Der gute Shadoweye ist mir aber lieber^^
Es gibt einfach zu wenig "halbwegs gute" Untote, und mir hat die art, wie du ihre Gedanken, Gefuehle und Antriebe beschreibst sehr, sehr gefallen.
Ich tu mir auch sehr schwer, zu entscheiden was passiert, ob jemand stirbt oder WIE etwas passiert, doch irgendwie muss man sich entscheiden.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Oktober 2009)

Im Grunde verrate ich doch nichts. Ich frage mich nur selbst andauernd: Was ist besser?

Wenn ich mir denke was ich mir in all den jahren zusammengereimt habe würde ich mein
halbes Leben brauchen um das alles zu schreiben. Deswegen tue ich es nicht.

Wenn mein teuflischer Plan aufgeht kann ich einen Webcomic basteln. Bis dahin muss ich
mich mit dem Tippen begnügen.

BTW: Böse sein hat mehr style als gut. Gut hat aber mehr Symphatie -.-

PS: Was ich mit "abtippen" meinte war eine Zusammenfassung wie sie bei mir daheim
rumliegt (frägt sich bloß wo). Da habe ich den gesamten Verlauf in Stichworten (3 Seiten)
aufgeschrieben. Davon wollte ich 2 Versionen, gut und böse, machen. Und dann muss
ich weitergrübeln was besser kommt. Die Geschichte die ich bisher hier getippt habe ist 
die Standartmäßige "gute".


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Boese Untote gibts wie sand am meer. du kannst ihn kalbluetig machen, oder ihm einen Hass gegen etwas besonderes geben, doch wenn es der 100000 Untote, der Rache will und alles Lebende umbringen, dann wirds fad.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Oktober 2009)

Mist. Du hast Recht. Andererseits kannst du keinen völlig  "warmherzigen" Untoten bringen, 
der würde glatt gesteinigt werden. Mal sehen ^^

Morgen kauf ich meinem Vater sein Auto, nehme seines in beschlag und kaufe mir meine
Mats um meine Fähigkeit "Zeichnen" auszuskillen.

Ein Comic wäre sehr viel cooler.

MfG, S"c"hadoweye


----------



## dragon1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube du leidest unter der selben krankheit wie ich: Unglaunlichmonsterviele ideen, sachen, die cool sind, zeichnen schreiben und so weiter, aber es ist dann total schwer an etwas lange zu bleiben.

Mir hat dein Schreibstil gefallen, und comix sind generell eher "fastfood" was ich bei deinen Ideen sehr schade finden wuerde


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja das kenne ich^^

Ein Comic wäre in meinen Augen kein Fast Food, wenn man sich erfolgreiche 
Comics so ansieht... LFG ist da ein Beispiel, die Jungs machen sogar einen
Zeichentrickfilm.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich sehe Comixs eher als leichte kost, im vergleich zu Buechern, die ein Werk der Poesie und Kunst sind.
Ich liebe Comics, doch ueber ein gutes Buch geht nichts.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Oktober 2009)

Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber du kannst keinen Gammel-Autor in einem
Forum mit einem "guten Buch" vergleichen.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde deine Geschichte super, ich wuerde es sogar wagen sie im selben satz wie "Die Teufelsblütige" erwaehnen.
Und das hat was zu bedeuten,denn das ist die Beste rp geschichte die ich kenne^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Oktober 2009)

*seufz*

Am Sonntag überarbeite ich die letzten Kapitel. Wenn du darauf achtest wirst du feststellen,
dass Kapitel 1&2 um einiges reifer sind. Die sind nämlich älter und öfter überarbeitet. Da
passe ich die anderen mal an.

Dann lassen wir Deathknell hinter uns.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2009)

es ist super das du so streng mit dir selber bist *lacht*

koenntest du mal das neue kapitel bei mir lesen? + das ueberarbeitete vorletzte^^?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. Oktober 2009)

Klar. Hätte ich schon getan, habe an diesem Rechner (bin wieder übers WE
bei meinen Eltern) kaum etwas eingespeichert. Sonst klapper ich immer alles
ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So mal sehen...


PS: Ich bin niemals zufrieden mit dem was ich tue. Ich MUSS besser werden!
Sonst krepier ich^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. November 2009)

Grandios. Wollte noch etwas schreiben, aber es ist schon spät.
Was die 2 Versionen angeht, habe ich abgeschlossen. In vielen
Situationen wirkt die "gute" reifer und weniger "an den Haaren 
herbeigezogen", andererseits hast du vollkommen Recht: Böse
gibt es viele und genau das sollte doch einer bekämpfen, nich?

Samstag oder Sonntag verlassen wir Deathknell. Versprochen.
Ich will diesen Ort hinter mir lassen!


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Wuhu *wieder Fantriko rauskramm*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. November 2009)

So die Hauptstadt ist erreicht. Habe das irgendwie "zu schnell" geschrieben *zwinker*.
Aber ich wollte die Geschichte voranbringen. Ich muss mich dann an die Beschreibung
der Stadt machenl. Das wird schwierig.

Kapitel 7 findet ihr auf der zweiten Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Shadoweye besuchte den Dunklen Kleriker und verließ ihn nach fünf Minuten wieder

hoert sich schrecklich an.
ist mir nur spontan eingefallen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. November 2009)

Ich könnte nicht länger als fünf Minuten mit einem Mann aushalten der nur in der dritten
Person spricht. Aber es ging auch nur darum sich bei ihm zu melden. Das Ziel ist Undercity.
Wozu sich unnötig lange in Brill aufhalten und Erikk warten lassen?

Im Grunde ist es nicht sehr gut geschrieben, es geht alles ein wenig zu hastig voran. 
Da kommt so etwas dann zu kurz. Ich werde das sicher ein mal umschreiben, aber
vorerst will ich Undercity beschreiben und das Kapitel hierfür schreiben. Kurz danach
ist das erste "Kap" geschafft und ich werde alles überarbeiten. 

1 Buch = 8-10 Kap, 1 Kap= 10-20 Kapitel

So habe ich das aufgeteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, Richard


----------



## Al Fifino (8. November 2009)

So, auf Bitte des Autors und reichlich verspätet kommt mal wieder eine Kritik meinerseits.

Ich fange mit Buch 1, Kapitel 5, folgende Textstelle an:



> "Ich bin ein Schattenpriester. Ich bin anders als die Anderen.
> Ich bin ein Schattenpriester. Ich lüge niemals.
> Ich bin ein Schattenpriester. Ich töte, wenn ich muss, nicht, wenn ich will.
> Ich bin ein Schattenpriester. Ich lege Rechenschaft nur vor meinem Gewissen ab."


Sehr schön. Zwar nichts bombastisches, aber was erwartet man schon von Untoten? Sicherlich nicht sonderlich viel Protz und Prunk, womit also diese kurzen Sätze gerechtfertigt werden. Was aber danach kommt:



> Beide sprachen noch Stunden bis zum Morgengrauen. Über die Verlassenen, Rechte und
> Pflichten, Schattenpriester, mit denen Shadoweye Kontakt aufnehmen sollte wenn er von
> hier ging. Und über Macht und schwarze Augen.


Tja, das will mir nicht so recht gefallen. Zumindest eine einzige, kleine Regung hätte noch von dem nunmehr vereidigten Priester ausgehen sollen - so einen Eid legt man schließlich nicht alle Tage ab. Und selbst, wenn er sich gar nicht anders fühlt, hätte dies erwähnt werden sollen. So kommt dieser Eid recht substanzlos daher, als läge ihm gar kein Gewicht bei, als wären es nur ein paar Worte, rasch ausgesprochen, um eilig weiterschreiten zu können.

Folgende Stelle könnte auch noch einmal überarbeitet werden:


> Shadoweye folgte seinem Meister nach Draußen. Magiern Isabella war mit ihren Schülern
> bereits am streiten. "Du wirst erst gehen, wenn ich es dir erlaube. Vorher nicht!"
> _Das ist doch Erikk, den sie meint!_


Dem Gedanken (letzter Satz) sollte auch noch etwas folgen, das klar macht, dass es sich um einen Gedanken handelt. Ein angefügtes ", dachte er." oder ", wunderte er sich." alleine würde schon reichen, um dem Ganzen einen netten Eindruck und Klarheit zu verschaffen.

Die ersten Kämpfe sind nicht schlecht geschildert, könnten aber noch besser sein. Sätze wie


> Diese wurde vom Zauber getroffen und starb sofort.


machen einfach nichts her, sind gleichsam nichtsbedeutend. "Sofort sterben" hat einen recht langweiligen Klang an sich; man kennt diese Worte aus Nachrichten und Zeitungen, die nicht umsonst informativ und eher weniger spannend berichten. Vor allem der nachfolgende Satz:


> Der Schwung des Galopps ließ das tote Tier ein paar Purzelbäume schlagen.


macht doch bei weitem mehr her - warum also das "starb sofort" nicht einfach weglassen und stattdessen folgendes schreiben:


> Der Schwung des Galopps ließ das Tier ein paar Purzelbäume schlagen, bevor es mit verrenkten Gliedmaßen und augenscheinlich tot / bevor es tot / bevor es leblos / bevor es mit gebrochenen, starren Augen liegen blieb.



Das Training missfällt mir derzeit aber noch am meisten. Du musst den einzelnen Segmenten bei weitem mehr Platz geben und darfst sie nicht übereilen. Beispielhaft vertiefe ich mich auf folgenden Absatz:



> Sogar Erikk half bei dem Training. Intressiert sog er alle Information über diese neue Gattung
> der Magiebegabten in sich auf. Jeden Zauber, der auf ihn zuflog, lenkte er zur Seite oder
> absorbierte ihn mit seinem Schild. "Dein größtes Problem ist, dass du von Zauber zu Zauber zu
> lange brauchst. Mach schneller!" *So flogen einen ganzen Tag schwarze Zauber über das Feld, ab
> ...



Gehen wir zu den ersten beiden Sätzen. Das "er" könnte missleitend wirken: Die Rede ist von Erikk, gemeint ist aber Shadoweye. Die nächste Frage ist, wer den gesprochenen Satz äußert - bisher ist in diesem Absatz nur Erikk aufgetaucht, deshalb läge es nahe, dass er das sagt. Andererseits könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass stattdessen Shadoweye's Meister diese Worte äußert, da er ja für seine Ausbildung zuständig ist.
Der dick gekennzeichnete Satz ist einer jener Sätze, die man möglichst immer vermeiden sollte. Sie locken zwar mit netter Beschreibung und Überbrücken einer gewissen Zeitspanne, hören sich aber oftmals langweilig und aus dem Kontext gegriffen an, zumal, wenn man sie mitten im Absatz einsetzt. Am Anfang hingegen können sie gerne stehen und geben so ein ungefähres Verständnis darüber, wie lange der Protagonist / die Protagonisten mit ihrer Tätigkeit bereits beschäftigt sind bzw. waren. Lösung: einfach einen Absatz einbauen.
Nun kommt wieder ein gesprochener Satz, und erneut weiß man nicht so recht, wer ihn äußert. Natürlich kann es nicht Erikk sein, denn der antwortet, aber trotzdem sollte an solchen Stellen die Genauigkeit triumphieren. Wichtig wäre auch, nach dem gesprochenen Satz einen Absatz zu machen, um klar zu zeigen, dass Erikk antwortet. Eine Faustregel, die ich gerne beherzige und welche die Übersicht enorm verbessert, ist, nach jedem abgeschlossenen gesprochenen Satz einen Absatz einzufügen. Ausnahmen könnte ich keine nennen. Vielleicht bei einer Menge, aus der einzelne Wortfetzen dringen, aber selbst dort wären Absätze besser, unterstützen sie doch mit der Form den Inhalt.
Zu guter Letzt der letzte Satz: Langweilig. Zumal unwirklich: Shadoweye unterhält sich mit Erikk und bemerkt nicht, dass dieser plötzlich verschwindet? Eine bessere Lösung für den Satz selbst wäre etwas in dieser Art:


> Als er wieder hinsah, war Erikk plötzlich verschwunden. [...] Verwundert blickte sich Shadoweye um, bis er, von einem wuchtigen Schlag in den Rücken getroffen, hart auf den Boden knallte.


Zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen: mehr Beschreibung eingebracht und eine mehr oder minder gute Erklärung dafür, dass er seinen Kontrahenten überhaupt aus den Augen verlieren konnte.

Vom Inhalt her gefällt mir das Ganze schon ganz gut, nur muss ich dragon in einem Punkt zustimmen: Ständig nur hassende Untote zu kreieren, wird auf Dauer langweilig. Vor allem, wenn sie immer nur Hass auf das Lebende haben. Ein gewisser Individualismus muss hier einkehren, es sei denn, Du willst mit vielen, vielen anderen in eine Schublade gestopft werden. Und das willst Du bestimmt nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greets


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. November 2009)

Danke für die Kritik Al!

Ja, das Kapitel wurde von mir einfach mal abgetippt und nicht korrigiert.

Ich wollte das WE noch etwas schreiben, aber...

Wenn da plötzlich drei Leute ihre Rechner in dein Zimmer schleppen und
eine LAN aufbauen kann man schlecht nein sagen, oder?^^ 

Werde mir das Kapitel zur Brust nehmen. Zu Undercity fällt mir ohnehin nichts
ein.

MfG, Richard

&#8364;dit: Habe das kapitel ein wenig überarbeitet. Als fertig sehe ich es nicht an, 
aber besser als vorher ist es allemal. Vor allem die Sache mit dem Schwur war
schwach, da hat Al wirklich recht.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. November 2009)

So auf Seite 4 geht es weiter.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. November 2009)

Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 8 - Träume und Pflichten

Der Anblick der Stadt hatte etwas Fremdartiges. Vergessen schien das eckige Denken der
alten Architekten: Undercity war völlig rund erbaut. Drei Stockwerke hatte der innere Bezirk,
in dem sie standen. Die oberste Etage, von der aus man alles überblicken konnte, war kaum
mehr als ein Ring der die Wand entlanglief. Die mittlere Etage war ein kreisrundes Podest 
welches mit der oberen durch zwei Treppen verbunden war. Im rechten Winkel versetzt liefen
zwei weitere Treppen zur untersten Etage. Auf der untersten Ebene zog sich ein Kanal an der 
Wand entlang, in dessen Inneren eine grüne Flüssigkeit träge dahinkroch. Jeweils 4 kleine 
Brücken führten über den Kanal und mündeten in breite Gänge, die den inneren Bezirk mit 
dem äußeren verband. Beleuchtet wurde die Stadt von hunderten Laternen die an der Wand 
angebracht waren oder von der Decke baumelten. In der Wand der oberen Etage waren in 
immer gleichen Abständen Räume und Gänge in die Erde getrieben worden. Verkaufsstände 
standen darin oder Schilder benannten den Gang und wohin er führte. Viele Untote waren hier 
unterwegs, Einwohner, aber auch viele Durchreisende. Die mittlere Plattform war am dichtesten
umstanden. In der exakten Mitte war ein kreisrunder Pavillion aufgestellt, in dem ein Mann 
laut rufend Waren versteigerte, die in seinem Pavillion gelagert wurden. Viele nahmen an den
Auktionen teil, um sich rare Zutaten oder sonstige Gebrauchswaren zu sichern. Apotheker in
ihren schwarzen Kitteln waren zu sehen, Todeswachen und vor allem Magier. In dieser Stadt
wimmelte es nur so an Magiern. Erikk wendete seinen Blick vom Treiben der Stadt ab und sah
Shadoweye an. "Ich will dich jetzt nicht aufhalten, aber ich bin schon länger auf den beinen als 
du. Ich sollte mich schlafen legen bevor ich nach Bethor suche." Shadoweye dachte an seine
Auferstehung. "Ich könnte auch ein paar Stunden Schlaf vertragen. Meinst du wir finden hier
ein Gasthaus?" Erikk sah sich nochmals um. "Ein Gasthaus wohl eher nicht, aber Schlafräume 
wird es hier sicher geben." Beide wandten sich rechts um und liefen das Rund der oberen Etage
entlang. Nachdem sie fast wieder an ihrem Ausgangspunkt waren, blieben sie stehen. Ein Schild
hing über einer Tür. Jemand hatte, nicht sehr geschickt, ein Bett auf das Holz gemalt. Vor der
Tür saß eine Frau auf einem Stuhl und nähte an einem alten Schal. "Kann man hier ein Bett zum
Schlafen finden?" Erikks frage wurde prompt beantwortet. "Schlafen kannst du hier, das ist
richtig. Und wenn du mir noch einen Verwendungszweck für ein Bett nennst kostet es dich 
nichteinmal etwas." Erikk ließ sich darauf nicht ein. Er erkundigte sich nach dem Preis, zahlte 
und ging hinein. Shadoweye tat es ihm gleich und zahlte von den wenigen Münzen, die ihm Sarvis
mitgegeben hatte. Der Raum war dunkel und voller Betten. An den Wänden waren Pritschen,
eine jeweils knapp über dem Boden und eine auf Brusthöhe. Die meisten waren belegt, einige
jedoch frei. Shadoweye sah Erikk in der Dunkelheit nicht, und legte sich einfach auf das nächste 
Bett das frei war. Das Stroh war alt, die Decke war völlig durchlöchert, weswegen er sie am 
Fußende liegen ließ. Schlafen, so wurde ihm klar, war für die Verlassenen nur ein notwendiges
Übel. Man sah es als vergeudete Zeit an. Kaum hatte er die Arme über der Brust verschränkt, 
entfloh er schon in einen tiefen Schlaf. Zum ersten mal seit seiner Auferstehnung träumte der
Priester.
_
Zuerst war alles einfach nur schwarz. Vertraute Düfte und Geräusche begannen dann, seine Sinne zu kitzeln,
die hier im Dunkel auf das äußerste gespannt waren. Er roch Weihrauch und Tinte, alte Gemäuer und altes Tuch.
Die Umgebung gewann an Konturen, Farben sprenkelten die Mauern die sich aus seiner Erinnerung heraus
materialisierten. Er war wieder in seinem alten Kloster. Die scharlachroten Banner hingen von der Decke des Ganges
herab, in dem er stand. Er hörte die Männer im Kreuzgang, nicht weit von hier, wie sie im Kreis liefen und beteten.
Er war hier vor der Bibliothek in der er so oft mit seinem Mentor gewesen war. Er lief ganz mechanisch auf die Türe
zu. Er nahm jede Kleinigkeit des Traumes war, doch konnte er ihn nicht beeinflussen. Es war ein Klartraum.
Als lebender war er nie ein Klarträumer gewesen.
Die Tür ging leicht knarrend auf, als er dagegenstieß. Zu seiner Überraschung saß sein Mentor, der Abt des Klosters,
in diesem Arbeitszimmer. In den letzten Jahren hatte Doan, der Magier, seinen Mentor immer mehr von hier verdrängt.
Der Abt sah gut aus, nicht so kränklich und bedrückt wie zu dem Zeitpunkt als Shadoweye ihn verlassen hatte, um
die Menschen zu retten und das Böse zu bekämpfen. Der Mann sah auf und erkannte in dem Eindringling den Jungen,
den er großgezogen hatte. "Da bist du ja, Arvan. Ich habe dich lange nicht mehr gesehen." Der alte Mann stand auf
und ging auf den mann zu, der ein Sohn für ihn war. Er streckte ihm die Arme entgegen. "Unser Held ist voller Erfolg zurück-"
Die Augen des Mannes weiteten sich. Seine Lippen färbten sich rot, als sein Blut ihn verließ, durch seinen Bart rann
und auf den roten Teppich troff. Sein Blick senkte sich. Ein Schwert steckte in der Brust des Abtes, und er, Shadoweye,
hielt die Klinge. Ein gewöhnliches Schwert. Grau, stumpf, ein simpler Schaft.
Ein außergewöhnlicher Schaft.
Eine funkelnde Klinge.
Ein Schwert wie aus einem Traum. Er hielt plötzlich Frostmourne in Händen.
Er hielt die Klinge des Lichkönigs in Händen und durchschnitt die Brust von Shadoweye.
Nun stand er da, mit ausgebreiteten Armen, und sah, wie die Runenklinge in seiner Brust festsaß. Eine gepanzerte Hand
hatte ihren Griff um den Knauf gelegt. Als das Schwert herausgezogen wurde, war der Traum zu Ende.
_
Mit einem lautlosen Schrei schreckte Shadoweye auf und schlug sich die Hände vor den Mund, bevor er wirklich
zu schreien beginnen würde. Es war nur ein Traum. Ein ganz normaler Traum. Ein gottverdammter _Klartraum!_

Shadoweye folgte dem Tunnel der in das obere Stockwerk des Inneren Ringes führte. Die gesamte Stadt schien von einem
Mann entworfen zu sein, der es liebte alles zwei mal umständlicher zu machen als nötig. Dort, so hatte man ihm gesagt, 
würde er die anderen Schattenpriester treffen. Während die Magier und die Hexer jeweils ein eigenes Viertel des äußeren
Ringes bekommen hatten, bekamen die Schattenpriester die Hälfte des abgeschiedenen oberen Ringes. Die andere Hälfte
gehörte den Todespirschern. Erikk schlief noch und Shadoweye wollte ihn nicht wecken (was er onehin nicht gekonnt hätte,
da er ihn im Dunkeln nicht sah). So lief er allein über Bogenbrücken hoch über dem Boden (wobei er doch eigentlich unter 
ihm war?) und dachte nach. Er war zum Klarträumer mutiert. Wenn er ehrlich war, hatte er sich das früher sogar gewünscht.
_Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, dass es kein Geschenk des Lichtes ist. Das Licht würde einem Untoten kein Geschenk machen.
Bestenfalls eine Freikarte in die Hölle._ Die einzigen Menschen, die klare Träume hatten, waren diejenigen die innerhalb der
Klostermauern Loardarons lebten. Nur das Kloster, welches seit einiger Zeit als "scharlachrot" betitelt wurde, brachte 
Klarträumer hervor. Dies warf Fragen auf. Warum nur hier? Kamen die Träume vom Licht? Wohl kaum. Und warum bei einigen
stärker als den anderen? Und bei so vielen garnicht? Die wichtigste Frage hingegen war: Zeigten die Träume wirklich die 
Zukunft? Und wenn ja: Was, zur Hölle, sollte seiner bedeuten? Die Gedanken schob er beiseite als er das Viertel des Ringes
erreichte, in welchem er sich zu melden hatte. 
"Ich werde euch den nächsten Priester zur Seite stellen, der frei wird. Aber im Moment sind alle beschäftigt. Und die Novizen 
sind nicht so weit für einen derartigen Auftrag. Dafür braucht ihr einen, der allein zurechtkommt."
Der Mann, der das gesagt hatte, stand hinter einem hohen Tisch und unterhielt sich mit einem anderen Mann in schwarzer Robe.
Nur dass dieser ein Apotheker war. "Das haben mir die Todespirscher auch gesagt. Und Bethor hat mich garnicht erst vorgelassen,
dieser arrogante..." Der Schattenpriester senkte die Stimme, als er antwortete. "Vorsicht, Lycanus. Über Meister Eismacht solltet
ihr nicht schlecht sprechen. Meister Faranell muss ihn schon persönlich aufsuchen. Eismacht gibt sich nicht mit Handlangern ab,
selbst wenn es keine Handlanger sind. Ich kenne ihn, er kennt nur Handlanger und Meister, wobei er nur mit letzteren spricht."
Der Apotheker schnaufte. "Mir egal. Das ist Faranells Problem wenn keine einzige Waffengattung auch nur einen Mann entbehren
kann. Muss er sich eben etwas einfallen lassen." Lycanus winkte mit der Hand, als wolle er ein Fliege verjagen. "Der klopft doch 
auch nur Sprüche wobei er nichtmal ein..." 
"Lycanus!" Der Priester wurde nun laut. "Wenn ihr über andere lästern wollt, dann tut das woanders! Wie ich bereits sagte, wenn 
einen Kandidaten habe, werde ich ihn euch schicken! Ansonsten haben wir nichts zu besprechen." Der Apotheker schien endlich
zu begreifen, dass er lieber den Mund halten sollte. Er schnaubte. "Auf... wiedersehen, Meister Fallren." Das Meister zog der 
Apotheker höhnisch in die Länge. Als er die Nische, in der sie gesprochen hatten, verließ, rempelte er Shadoweye leicht an. Solch
unfreundliche Typen schien es bei den Verlassenen zuhauf zu geben. Im Kloster waren sie alle freundlich. Streng, aber nicht derart
gehässig. Nun gut, der Stallmeister war ein wenig merkwürdig...
"Meister Fallren? Ich möchte mich als Neuzugang melden. Ich komme aus Deathknell und wurde von Sarvis ausgebildet." Fallren
griff bereits nach einer Feder, die er in die Tinte tauchte. "Dein Name? Tag der Auferstehung? Herkunft beziehungsweise Erinnerung?"
"Mein Name ist Shadoweye, ich bin vor vier Tagen (Mist, ich habe nicht mitgezählt!) erwacht und ich war Priester des Lichtes, aus
dem scharlachroten Kloster." Fallren notierte rasch alles auf seinem Blatt. "Vier Tage, und schon in Undercity? Was denkt sich 
Sarvis denn? Nun gut, beherrscht du schon das Schattenwort Tod? Und wie sieht es mit dem Beschwören von Schattengeistern 
aus? Gendankenlesen?" Shadoweye kam sich vor wie ein Gefangener bei einem Verhör. "Bis auf das letzte muss ich verneinen. 
Sarvis meinte, Das Schattenwort solle ich erst lernen wenn ich erfahren bin. Und einen Schattengeist habe ich noch nicht 
beschworen." Fallren schob sich am Tisch vorbei und ging auf Shadoweye zu, gab ihn die Hand. "Nun ja, das können wir nachholen. 
Schön zu sehen dass die Familie wächst. Man bekommt hier oben leicht einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex, wenn man nach unten 
schaut. Sieh dir nur an wie viele Magier Bethor um sich gescharrt hat! Man könnte meinen ganz Dalaran sei zu Besuch!" Wärend er 
das sagte ging er auf die steinerne Brüstung zu und sah nach unten, die Ellenbogen auf das Geländer gestützt. "Schau dir dass nur 
an. 12 Novizen werden von einem Meister unterrichtet. Ein Großmeister bildet 6 Meister aus. Und Bethor wacht von seinem Podium 
aus über das Treiben. Nur die wenigsten und fähigsten verlassen Undercity. Diese haben vielleicht Privilegien! Wer hinauskommt kann 
gehen, wohin er will solange er Zeugnis über das ablegt, was er leistet. Alle anderen lernen hier und erweitern ihre Kraft und ihre 
Kenntnis. Bethor hat etwas mit seiner Magierarmee vor, und nur Lady Sylvanas, Großapotheker Putress und Meister Faranell, 
auch Apotheker, wissen was das ist." Shadoweye war zu ihm getreten und blickte nach unten. Man hatte das Viertel Kreisrund 
gestaltet, den Boden mit einem komplizierten Muster gepflastert. In der Mitte war das Podium, eine kleine steinerne Pyramide, auf
der Bethor stand. an zwei Seiten um ihn herum standen Tische, an einer Dritten ein stählernes Konstrukt, in dessen Inneren es 
flimmerte. Bethor zog einen Handschuh aus, warf ihn auf einen Tisch und schien zu ein Papier durchzulesen das vor ihm lag. "Er ist
der Erzmagier von Undercity?" Fragte Shadoweye vorsichtig. Fallren schien gerne zu reden. "Ja. Und wenn du mich frägst, ist er der
mächtigste Magier der Welt. Ich schätzte der Lich Kel´Thuzad müsste vor ihm klein bei geben." Fallren zog sich hoch und ging auf 
eine Frau zu die mit Kreide auf einem blanken Stück einer Wand etwas zeichnete. Auch sie trug eine schwarze Robe. "Lucienna?
Hättest du die Güte und würdest unserem Freund hier die Stadt zeigen und ihn in alles einweisen? Du kennst dich doch aus. Ich 
muss noch Briefe beantworten. Allister hat allem Anschein nach Probleme. Markus ist tot." Die Frau, Lucienna, drehte sich um und 
legte die Kreide auf einen kleinen Sims neben der großen Platte. "Markus war ein Draufgänger, den hätten wir onehin nicht aufnehmen 
sollen. Trotzdem schade. Gut, ich mache das. Ich muss onehin neuen Faden kaufen." Shadoweye war, welch Wunder, schon wieder 
verwirrt. Dieser Tag - oder Nacht? Unter der Erde bekommt man das nicht mit - schien Kopfschmerzen zu versprechen.


----------



## dragon1 (21. November 2009)

WoW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. November 2009)

Ich entschuldige mich schon jetzt für alles was ich jetzt schreibe. Es wird wohl Mist sein. Ich höre mir bereits seit
27 Minuten http://www.leekspin.com/ an und werde es wärend dem tippen laufen lassen. Nach 2 Stunden wird 
mir mein Hirn wohl zu den Ohren hinauslaufen...


Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 9 - Priester und anderes Gesocks

Als Shadoweye der Priesterin mit Namen Lucienna folgte, blieb sein Blick kurz auf ihrer Zeichnung
an der Wand hängen. Es war der Lichtkreis, direkt daneben waren viele Kreidespuren, aber alle 
verwischt. Eine Wendeltreppe führte sie hinab, in das Viertel der Magier. Dies war das Reich des 
berühmten Bethor Eismacht. Shadoweye - warte mal, heiße ich nicht Arvan? - fragte sich woher 
dieser Mann kam. Zu Lebzeiten hatte er diesen Namen nie gehört. Dieser Bethor musste durch den 
Tod stark profitiert haben, anders konnte er es sich nicht erklären. Das Kloster lag abgeschieden 
am Rande des alten Reiches, aber man war nicht uninformiert (zumindest der Abt war es nicht, und 
damit auch er nicht). Lucienna begann zu sprechen. "So du bist also unser neuestes Mitglied. Da 
möchte ich doch gleich gratulieren. Hat dir schon jemand gesagt, dass du merkwürdige Augen hast?" 
Arven - Shadoweye? - lenkte seinen Blick seiner Gesprächspartnerin entgegen. "Ich hatte bereits 
das Vergnügen mich in einem Spiegel zu sehen. Von denen habe ich hier bisher auch noch keine
gesehen, wundert mich ehrlich gesagt kein bisschen." Shadoweye ging wieder der Lichtkreis durch 
den Kopf. "Du hast das Zeichen des Lichtes an die Mauer gemacht. Wieso?" Lucienna blickte ihm 
weiterhin in die Augen und schien die richtige Antwort darin zu suchen. "Das Licht hat den geteilten 
Kreis als Emblem, die Macht der Arkane das Dreieck oder das Auge, wobei beides kombiniert sein kann. 
Die Schamanen der Orks zieren sich mit darstellungen der Elemente und die Hexer verwenden um sich 
kenntlich zu machen das Zeichen des Unheiligen. Kennst du diese Zeichen?" Shadoweye (er beschloss
die Namensfrage zu verschieben) bejahte. "Dann kennst du sicherlich auch das Siegel der Schatten?"
Forschte Lucienna weiter. Doch hier musste Shadoweye verneinen. "Nun, das liegt daran, dass es 
kein Siegel gibt. Unser Pfad ist ohne Markierung. Mach dir nichts vor, auch wenn uralte Zauber genutzt
werden so sind wir Schattenpriester eine moderne Erscheinung und haben noch vieles nicht. Ich muss
gestehen, meine Kräfte sind äußerst schwach. Ich vermag kaum einen einzelnen Geist zu rufen." Sie
schnaubte und lief über eine Bogenbrücke in den Äußeren Ring, wo auch das Rund im Boden eingelassen
war, mit Bethor in dessen Mitte. "Ich entwerfe ein Symbol um damit die Schatten repräsentieren zu 
können. Deswegen habe ich den Lichtkreis dort, denn an diesem Zeichen möchte ich mich orientieren."
Ohne Zeit zu verschwenden wechselte sie geschickt das Thema. "Ansonsten markiere ich unsere 
Schatzmeisterin, falls man das so nennen möchte. Sorge dafür dass wir genügend Stoffe und Fäden 
haben, Waffen und Ringe. Schau dir das einmal an." Sie waren nahe an der äußeren Wand. Hier standen
sich zwei Magier gegenüber, jeder in einem kleinen Kreis. Der eine fing einen ledernen Ball auf, ohne ihn
zu berühren. Er schien ihn an einer unsichtbaren Leine gepackt zu halten und nutzte den Schwung des
Balles um ihn in einer Drehbewegung zurück zu schicken. Der Ball sah ganz leicht aus, doch fühlte er
sich schon von Shadoweyes Position aus schwer an. Der Magier sah müde aus und fluchte. Sein Gegen-
über tat sich scheinbar genauso schwer. Der hielt die Hände aneinandergelegt und gegen den heran-
nahenden Ball gerichtet. Kurz bevor dieser die Handflächen berührte blieb er aprubt stehen um dann
mit einer wahnsinnigen Geschwindigkeit wieder zurück zu fliegen. 
"Dies ist eine Prüfung der Ausdauer die entscheident ist, wer von beiden zum Meister befördert wird.
Der Ball ist mit Zaubern belegt und wiegt mehr als eine Kutsche. Die beiden Kontrahenten dürfen weder
ihr Feld verlassen noch den Ball berühren. Allein mit Magie müssen sie ihn abbremsen, in der Luft halten
und wieder beschleunigen. Oder ihn herumschwingen, was genauso anspruchsvoll ist. Wer den Ball fallen
lässt und nicht mehr kann hat verloren. Die beiden hier liefern sich schon seit acht Stunden ein Duell" 
schloss Lucienna. Der Ball schoss auf den ersten Magier zu. Dieser nahm ihn wieder wie zuvor an die
unsichtbare Leine. Er schwang den Ball, ließ aber nicht los. Einmal, zweimal drehte er sich um die eigene
Achse und schleuderte den Ball mit solcher Kraft, dass er fast das Gleichgewicht verlor. Der Ball war kaum 
zu sehen, so schnell schoss er die wenigen Meter dahin. Die Luft heulte schon auf ob der Geschwindigkeit.
Der andere Magier war genauso erschöpft wie der Erste und hatte dieser neuen Attacke nichts mehr 
entgegen zu setzen. Er warf sich fast gegen den Ball, die Fäuste von sich gestreckt. Es schimmerte hell, 
es knallte und aller Augen die noch nicht auf die Beiden gerichtet waren drehten sich nach ihnen um. Der 
Mann wurde trotz des Einsatzes seiner letzten Kraft wie ein Spielzeug zurückgeworfen und flog wie eine 
Puppe bis an die hintere Wand. Es knackste, und der Magier blieb leblos liegen. Das Licht erlosch, der Ball 
kullerte sanft an der Wand entlang bis er hielt. Novizen und selbst ein Großmeister (die Robe war derart reich 
verziert dass dieser Mann nichts geringeres sein konnte) eilten zum Gefallenen. Der Sieger war auf die Knie
gesunken. Als die Novizen den Besiegten berührten schrie dieser auf. Er begann sogar fast zu heulen, und 
als die Novizen sich teilten sah man den Magier sich das Bein halten. Lucienna zerrte ihn fort, und als sie 
beide den Ring in Richtung Kriegviertel folgten sprach sie genau das aus, was ihm im Kopf umherspukte. 
"Das ist schon fast krank, was sie machen. Ich hoffe sie können ihm das Bein richten. Wenn der Schienbein-
knochen gebrochen ist werden sie ihm eine Prothese machen müssen." Shadoweye wollte im Moment nichts 
anderes als schlafen doch fürchtete er sich schon vor einem möglichen Klartraum. Da fielen ihm zwei Kämpfer 
auf, die sich mit zwei Schwertern beharkten. Die Frau trug gewöhnliche Waffen, der Mann jedoch... 
er trug zwei gebogene Schwerter. Dazu zwei genauso gebogene Scheiden auf dem Rücken wie sie Shadoweye 
schon einmal gesehen hatte.


Mehr gibbet nicht. Ich bin bei 1:21 mit http://www.leekspin.com/ gekommen. Wtf. Naja jetzt wird geböllert
und geknallt, ein neues jahr steht an. Einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Januar 2010)

Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 10 - Bittere Wahrheit, böse Lüge

Shadoweye schritt eilig die gepflasterte Straße entlang. Wohin sie ihn führen würde wusste
er sehr gut, war er sie doch oft gegangen. Es war wie ein Nach-Hause-Kommen, nur der
bittere Beigeschmack trübte die süßen Erinnerungen. Bald würde er die Straße verlassen 
müssen, denn er konnte schlechte durch das Haupttor in das Kloster spazieren. Nein, das
würde er nie mehr können. Er würde sich zwischen den Bäumen herumdrucksen und von
dort aus... er würde sehen. Der "Dunkle Kleriker" war ihm auf die Nerven gegangen. Wie 
konnte man nur ständig von sich selbst sprechen als würde man ein Buch lesen? Lucienna
hatte ihm in einigen ruhigen Stunden beigebracht, einen Schattengeist zu beschwören. 
Takana hatte sich neue Waffen besorgt. Er hatte sie sich erst neu gekauft und sprach davon,
fort zu gehen. Auch Erikk. Ihm war Shadoweye wieder begegnet, als dieser im Gespräch mit
einem Ork vertieft war. Shadoweye hatte zuvor noch nie einen Ork gesehen. Dieser Ork 
hatte Takana und Erikk angeworben, genauso andere Untote. Soweit Shadoweye eingeweiht
worden ist ging es darum eine größere Kampftruppe aus den Besten Männern und Frauen der
Horde zu bilden. Dieser Ork hörte auf den ungewöhnlichen Namen Bilgim und hatte unter 
seinem Banner eines verdorrten Baumes Trolle, Tauren und Orks versammelt. Mit den neu
hinzugekommenen Untoten wollte er sich den Gefahren stellen die der Horde entgegenstanden.
Was genau damit gemeint war wusste Shadoweye nicht. Was er wusste war dass er nicht 
Sticken konnte. Deswegen lagen die silbrig glänzenden Zauberfäden noch immer in einer Falte
seiner Robe statt diese zu säumen. Die Fäden beinhalteten einen schwachen Schutz vor Magie,
was ganz nützlich sein konnte. Einen neuen Stab trug er auch mit sich herum, dessen Kopf
mehr an eine Lanze erinnerte. Damit er diesen bequem tragen konnte hatte ihm der Rüstmeister
Fäden an die Robe genäht die den Stab wie dünne Finger umschlungen hielten. Wollte man 
den Stab nun abnehmen brauchte man nur die Hand darauf zu legen und schupps, ließen die
Fäden ihn los. Magie konnte wirklich nützlich sein. Genau deshalb meldete er sich freiwillig 
dazu das Ver- und Entzaubern zu lernen. Lucienna hatte ihm übrigens dazu geraten. Sie war
wirklich eine Hilfe gewesen, doch nun war er alleine hier. Kein Erikk, der erfahren und Sicher
war. Kein Sarvis, der ihm aus der Seele sprach. Keine Lucienna, die ihm mit ihrer Freundlichkeit
das Gefühl schenkte, dass die Verlassenen wirklich nicht böse waren. Nein, sie hatten gelitten 
und waren entschlossen! Als am Straßenrand das erste Banner des Klosters zu sehen war wich
Shadoweye von dem Weg ab um einen Bogen zu schlagen und das Kloster an der Ostseite zu 
erreichen. Der goldene Lichtkreis auf dem leuchtend roten Banner schien ihn zu verhöhnen, 
ihm sagen zu wollen: Du nicht. 

Es war finstere Nacht und Shadoweye sah rein garnichts. Er war wie blind. Diese Augen 
sahen ohne Licht so viel wie... ach, er sah einfach nichts. Der schriftliche Befehl brauchte
aber nicht gelesen zu werden. Er hatte ihn nur einmal gelesen und war danach ohne 
Umschweife hierher gekommen. Vor ihm sah er die Mauern des Klosters, nur 50 Schritte entfernt.
Die bunten Fenster der Bibliothek. Shadoweye war erstaunt nicht Doan hier vorzufinden.
Es war sein Mentor hier, doch war dieser alte Mann genug um den Auftrag zu erfüllen. Es tat
Shadoweye fast Leid, die Gedanken des Mannes zu lesen, der ihm stets ein Vater gewesen war.
Sanft, ganz vorsichtig, stieg er in die Gedankenwelt des Mannes ein. Es war fast zu leicht.
Vor einer Stunde erst hatte es ein Sprechen mit Doan und Morgrain, dem Pfau, gegeben. Alles
wichtige schwomm scheinbar an der Oberfläche seines Denkens und ließ sich damit leicht lesen.
Was der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug als nächstes in dieser Region geplant hatte, wie viele Männer 
zu Waffen standen und dass sogar damit begonnen wurde Schiffe zu bauen. Als Shadoweye 
alle Informationen hatte die er brauchte drang er tiefer ein. Er wollte mehr wissen. Er wollte 
wissen, warum man ihn mit so wenig Soldaten nach Agamands Mühlen geschickt hatte. Wieso?
Es war ein sinnloses Himmelfahrtskommando gewesen! Shadoweye glaubte nicht an böse Absicht
und wurde darin bestätigt. Das war aber schon das Gute. Er las den Gedanken. Nahm die 
Information in seinen Geist auf. Shadoweye wollte schreien. Er wollte weglaufen. Er wollte
sterben, töten, was auch immer, nur nicht dies wissen. Er konnte sich kaum davon losreißen,
doch als er es tat nahm er es garnicht mehr war. Nun endlich schrie er. Sein Zorn schlug um
in Bitterkeit und sein Hass wurde zu verstehen. So war das also. Dann sollte es sein. Er verstand.

"Wir sind Verlassen, ins Dunkel gezwungen da das Licht uns verstoßen hat. Wir sind darüber
aber nicht traurig. Nun sind wir nichtmehr vom goldenen Schein geblendet und können klar sehen."
- Prediger Harett Kaplan


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

JUHU!!!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Januar 2010)

Wenn die Chinesen damit Erfolg haben Qualität zu unterdrücken und mit Quantität zu gewinnen schaffe ich
das gleich zweimal (mein Sichtfeld ist ja auch doppelt so groß oder? Deswegen ist bei meinem KIA auch der
Verschluss verkehrt herum drin).

Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 11 - Der Verlassene

Shadoweye zählte sich selbst zu den Verlassenen. Nach dem Tod (hah!) des Abtes
wurde ihm die Bedeutung dessen klar. Ein gottloser Lügner war das gewesen. Er 
hatte ihn betrogen! Und das war es! Menschen lügen wie es ein Schattenpriester 
nicht kann. Licht! Was nutzt es? Es blendet! 
Doch Shadoweye war kein Narr sich diesen Gedanken völlig hinzugeben. Lange saß 
er nach seiner Rückkehr auf einer der Brücken und sah dem Treiben darunter zu.
Er hatte nachgedacht und gerätselt. Als er im Schreck die Verbindung zum Abt 
unterbrach geschah dies rasch und ohne Kontrolle. Der alte und geschwächte Geist
des Mannes hatte dies nicht überstanden. Wenn Shadoweye ehrlich war tat der 
Abt ihm leid. Er war nur dumm gewesen. Dumm und vertrauensselig. Das Beste war
dass mit dem Abt nun der Letzte träger des Geheimnisses gestorben war. Bis auf
einen, dem Mann, dem sich der Abt in der Stunde der Not anvertraut hatte:
Dathrohan, der oberste Kreuzzügler und einer der ersten Paladine. Dieser Mann war
schuld an seinem Tod. Er hatte ihn befohlen. Dafür sollte er sterben. Doch war die
Zeit dafür nicht reif. Sich einem erfahrenen und gut beschützten Mann wie ihm zu 
stellen war mehr als nur eine Nummer zu groß für ihn. Faranell, der Apothekermeister
hatte ihm einen Langzeitauftrag gegeben, welchen er mit freuden angenommen hatte.
Sein erstes Ziel war nämlich das Grabmal, der Ort, an dem der Gründer der Schatten-
priester seine Zeit verbrachte. _Allister, ich komme und ich werde mich dir beweisen._

Takana und Erikk waren mit einigen anderen dem Ork nach Orgrimmar gefolgt. Die vom
Ork angeheuerten Kämpfer nannten sich nun Endzeit. Wozu verstand Shadoweye noch
immer nicht. Shadoweye zog im gehen Bilanz. Er war nun stärker als alle anderen 
Priester die er kannte, hatte durch das ausspionieren des Kreuzzuges ersten Ruhm
erworben und sich den Apothekern verpflichtet. Er hatte gelernt magische Dinge zu
entzaubern und gewöhnlichen Dingen diese Magie einzuweben. Seine beste Waffe 
war das gedankenlesen welches er sogar bis hin zur Gedankenkontrolle gebracht hatte.
Und das in zwei Wochen! Damit hätte selbst Sarvis nicht gerechnet, und wenn er so
weitermachen würde müsste selbst Allister vor ihm das Haupt beugen müssen. Stab
zur Hand, Manakristalle in den Falten seiner Robe und Geld in seinem Beutel stapfte 
er den Weg entlang. Er hatte wieder geträumt doch hatte er damit nichts anfangen
können. Nun, wenn er in den bewölkten Himmel sah, beschlich ihn jedoch die erste
Vorahnung, sah dieser doch genauso aus wie in seinem Traum. Apropo Traum, er würde
diese Nacht im freien verbringen. Die Wolken bildeten Wirbel und Figuren nur um kurz
darauf vom Wind wieder verteilt zu werden. Einen Moment lang glaubte er zwei große
Augen zu sehen, genau wie in seinem Traum. Würde auch der Lichkönig erscheinen?
Arthas, dieser verdammte... würde auch er da sein? Wie im Traum? Shadoweye 
verneinte sich die Frage. Er hatte auch den Abt getötet, wie im Traum. Die Klarträume
zeigten wirklich die Zukunft nur auf Abwegen. Arthas würde nicht da sein. Aber am
nächsten morgen, so viel war sicher, würde er wissen was der Traum bedeuten sollte.
Am Rande zum Silberwald, als es dunkel geworden war, suchte er sich zwischen den
Bäumen einen ruhigen Ort. Er beschwor einen Geist herauf und bannte ihn an einen
Stein. Sollte ein Wolf oder ein Was-auch-immer zu nahe kommen würde der Geist
erscheinen und ihm den garaus machen. Kaum hatte der Priester die schwarzen Augen 
geschlossen fiel er in einen traumlosen, jedoch kurzen Schlaf.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Januar 2010)

Ich lasse recht viel aus was man die Essenz eines guten buches nennen könnte. Ich werde das die nächsten 2 Tage nachholen und die
Kapitel mit Stoff füllen. Bis dahin zeige ich euch den Shadoweye der immerzu neben mir sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warte mal, das liest doch keiner ausser
dragon1... dann zeige ich es eben dir  XD 

Eventuell speichere ich das alles mal auf meinem Computer, habe alles ab Kapitel 4 nur hier auf Buffed...

Schattenlicht - Buch 1 - Kapitel 12 - Schwarze Ewigkeit, du hast einen Namen...

Der Priester lag da und schlief. Lange, zu lange schon, musste er warten um ihn allein anzufinden.
Viel zu lange hatte er nach ihm gesucht. Es waren Äonen, Jahrtausende erfolgloser Suche. Nun 
endlich hatte er ihn gefunden. Man sollte meinen diese Zeit hätte Geduld gelehrt, doch hatte sie
es nicht getan. Ein unsterblicher Verstand lernte nichts neues hinzu, genauso wenig wie er 
vergessen konnte. Xargoth, so nannte er sich. Erzschatten, so titelte er sich. Xargoth stand für 
Ewigkeit. Xanhm, für Beständigkeit. So hatte ein jeder seiner Brüder einen Namen der etwas 
bedeutete. Doch waren seine Brüder nicht hier. Xargoth Materialisierte sich auf Azeroth, stieg
herab vom wirbelnden Nether auf die Ebende der sterblichen dieser Welt. Er war ein Wesen das
niemand kannte. Kein Lebendes und kein Totes Wesen dieser Welt wusste was er war. Die Naaru
kannten ihn nicht. Die Titanen kannten ihn nicht. Die dunklen Götter kannten ihn nicht. War es
verwunderlich dass die einfachen Geschöpfe ihn dann nicht kannten? Nein. er war kaum mehr als
eine Wolke wirbelnden Schwarzes, nur das fehlen von Licht. Er hatte keine Augen, keinen Kopf, 
es fehlte ihm alles was es brauchte um Körper und Struktur zu erkennen. Es zog ihn zum 
schlafenden Priester, hinweg über den verzauberten Stein. Der kleine Schattengeist würde ihm
nichts tun. Geister wie diesen konnte er in unzählbarer Menge beherrschen. Als Xargoth vor
seinem Werk schwebte, berührte er ganz sanft dessen schlafenden Verstand.
_Shadoweye, wache auf_

Als Shadoweye die Augen aufschlug blickte er in den Himmel. Die Wolken zogen noch immer sanft 
dahin. Da war kein Helm, keine stechenden Augen wie in seinem Traum. Da schob sich keine Dunkelheit
vor sein Gesichtsfeld... doch verdammt, das tat es! Und das war ganz sicher kein Traum!
Er wollte zurückweichen, doch da war der Stamm des Kiefernbaumes. Das Schwarz dehnte sich
aus und sprach zu ihm, sprach direkt in seinen Geist und beruhigte ihn. Es umgab ihn völlig, dann
war es überall. Er schwebte im Schwarz, war davon umschlungen, verlor sich fast darin. Doch er
konnte sehen obwohl kein Licht hier war. Das Schwarz sprach weiter zu ihm.
_Shadoweye, mein Name ist Xargoth. Ein jeder Gedanke von dir ist mir zwar Antwort, doch weiß ich
wie wichtig es für dich ist zu sprechen. Sprich, hast du mich verstanden?_
"Ja, ich verstehe dich, Xargoth. Was bist du? Wo bin ich?"
_Ich bin ein Schatten wie die Geister die ihr Schattenpriester zu rufen versteht. Nur noch viel mehr.
Ich bin einer der zwölf Erzschatten und uralt._
"Was willst du von mir, Erzschatten?"_
Du besitzt große Macht, Shadoweye, Macht die genutzt werden sollte. Ich habe dir diese Augen 
geschenkt und dich vom Griff des Lichkönigs befreit. Ich habe dir die Chance gegeben wieder zu
erwachen. Das hat seinen Grund. Sag, verabscheust du die Geißel die dich und dein Volk getötet
hat?_
"Ja das tue ich." Shadoweye lauschte konzentriert der Stimme in seinem inneren._
Ich verabscheue die Geißel auch. Genauso wie deinereins da ihr die Macht von uns Schatten nutzt 
ohne unsere Erlaubnis. Doch noch viel mehr, Shadoweye, verabscheue ich die Brennende Legion.
Du tust das auch. Keine Angst, wollte ich dich töten würde ich mich nicht vorher erklären. Ich offenbare
dir ein Wissen das nur das meinige ist und zwar seit mehr als 10.000 Jahren, ein Wissen so alt wie die
Brennende Legion selbst und welches tragischer nicht sein könnte. Sieh._
Shadoweye verlor sich selbst in der Erinnerung des Erzschattens als dieser sie mit ihm teilte. Er schwebte
erneut im Schwarz doch war er nicht allein. Bilder funkelten überall und zerfranzten an ihren Rändern um
wieder eins mit dem entlosen Schwarz zu werden. Es gab kein Licht doch hätte Shadoweye nicht gesagt,
dass es hier dunkel sei. Es war einfach schwarz hier, bis auf diese Bilder die alles mögliche an fremdartigen
Dingen zeigten. Die Bilder bewegten sich, zeigten Lebewesen die ihrem Bestreben nachkamen. Sie zeigten
funkelnde Wesen, welche er bennenen konnte. Naaru waren diese hier. Er glitt weiter vorbei an den 
Bildern, sah auf einem anderen ein bleiches Wesen das auf Hufen lief und eine weiße Robe trug. Auch 
dessen Namen kannte Shadoweye, wusste was es für ein Wesen war. Velen, Prophet der Eredar. Er glitt
weiter. Er _sah_ nun andere Erzschatten, elf an der Zahl, kannte ihre Namen und deren Bedeutung.
Sie sahen anders aus als Xargoth. Sie waren wie die Naaru auf den Bildern nur waren sie nicht violett
und golden. Sie waren schwarze Punkte um die sich schwarze Scherben drehten und sahen damit aus 
wie die dunklen Ebenbilder dieser hellen Wesen. 
_Xargoth, da seid Ihr ja. Wir erwarten seine Rückkehr. Wenn Sargeras erscheint müssen wir gefeiht sein.
Wir müssen ihn vernichten! Er wird keine Ruhe geben!_ tat ein anderer Kund. Alle Erzschatten wendeten
plötzlich ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf einen Punkt bei den Bildern die im leeren Raum hingen. der Raum faltete
sich, zog sich zusammen und streckte sich. Ein Loch klaffte auf in diesem ewigen Schwarz und gab eine
Gestalt von grässlicher Erscheinung frei. Es war ein Wesen aus brennender Bronze und gewaltigen Hörnern
auf dem Kopf. ein Speer bedeckt mit rot leuchtenden Runen lag in seiner Hand. Die roten Symbole bluteten
Macht, sein Bart brannte noch heller als seine metallische Haut. Seine Augen leuchteten Golden und 
unheimlich intensiv. Mit einer lauten Stimme verlautbarte Sargeras, der gefallene Titan seinen Beschluss.
Die Erzschatten hatten sich im zu beugen oder ewige Qual zu erleiden. Als die Erzschatten mit einem
gebündelten Strahl schwarzer Macht antworteten hob Sargeras seinen Speer und teilte den Strahl auf
dass dieser links und rechts an ihm vorbeischoss. Die Schlacht entbrann.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Januar 2010)

Kalter Wind heult über die Ebene in der sich kein Lebewesen rührt. Schnee fällt in dicken
Flocken und wird von dem Sturm mitgerissen. Das massive Eis das den Boden bedeckt
bekommt Sprünge, Risse. Immer weiter breiten sich die Falten aus bis mit einem lauten
Knacken die Oberfläche zerreißt und ein Wesen wie aus einem Alptraum in den Himmel
schießt. Es trotzt dem Sturm und der Witterung, fliegt auf pergamentdünnen Schwingen
dahin. Ein Frostwyrm ist erwacht, entdeckt einen Thread im buffed.de Forum und 
schleudert ihm seinen eisigen Atem entgegen. Der Thread kann sich nicht wehren, wird
vom tödlich kalten Frost umschlossen.
Das wiederbelebte Skelett des einst stolzen Drachen fliegt dahin, den Befehlen seines
Herren lauschend. Dieser Herr hebt seine Hand, Roben flattern um ihn. 
"Lassen wir diesen Unfug ruhen. Niemand soll erfahren wer ich wirklich bin."

/ooc:

Ich firiere den Thread mal ein.


----------



## shas-la (18. Januar 2010)

Wie? Wo? Was?

Das darfst du nicht! Das erlaube ich nicht!

Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn jeder Schreiber einer guten Geschichte in der Mitte aufhöhrt?^^

gugu

Shas-la


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Januar 2010)

In der Mitte? Es hat kaum angefangen!
Ich habe nicht das Talent und nicht die Geduld. Zum anderen ist
es eine Geschichte die auf etwas fremden (sprich WoW) basiert,
auch wenn ich im Verlauf der Geschichte immer mehr mit der Vorlage
breche. 

Eventuell schreibe ich weiter. Eventuell bringe ich etwas ganz eigenes,
was ich intressanter fände. Mal sehen wohin die Laune geht.

/Richard


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2010)

*Richard zuerst n Billiardball, dann den Billiardstock auf den Kopf hau*
DU SCHREIBST SOFORT WEITER! DRUECKEN GILT NICHT!
*Hebt den Billiardtisch bedrohlich hoch, und zielt auf Shadoweye*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. Januar 2010)

*"Aiun" schrei und Schild heraufbeschwör*
Richard1: Lasst mich in Frieden!
*Schutzgeister heraufbeschwör*
Richard1: Muss für CnC lernen! 
Richard2: Seit wann lernt man CnC mit In Flames im Hintergrund?
Richard1: Schnauze!

Ok ich mach weiter... bringe die Begegnung mit Xargoth zu ende und
werde dann das vorherige überarbeiten. Bin damit in keinster weise
zufrieden.

*bemerkt dass der Schild verschwunden ist und panisch nach Deckung such*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. Januar 2010)

So ihr wollt dass ich weiterschreibe...

Dies sollt nicht ihr entscheiden. Das soll die Münze machen.

Logo, ich bleibe bei Schattenlicht. Schrift, ich schreibe was anderes.
Sollte Schrift fallen wird ein weiterer Wurf entscheiden welche 
Idee verwirklicht wird.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (20. Januar 2010)

Schrift!

So jetzt mal sehen was kommt!

Fell oder Schuppen?
Fell Logo, Schuppen Schrift.

&#8364;dit: Schrift. Was bedeutet dass ich mir Namen ausdenken darf, das
mag ich nicht. Egal, die Münze hat gesprochen! 

Mal sehen wann ich etwas brauchbares zusammenhabe.

Ps: Vllt. bringe ich das angefangene Kapitel noch zu ende. Vllt. nicht.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (4. Februar 2010)

-


----------



## dragon1 (4. Februar 2010)

Wow, intressant ist es ja. Aber besonders schlau werd ich aus dem text nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. Februar 2010)

Hätte mich gewundert, wärest du schlau daraus geworden *lach*

Man habe ich Kopfschmerzen...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (5. März 2010)

Bähh, was für einen Mist habe ich da teilweise geschrieben?

Auch egal. Morgen Paganfest in Stuttgart, danach... 

Es gibt keinen Morgen danach^^


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

grml-.-

gerade wos so spannend ist.


achja, baust du unsere Tavernenbegegnung in umgebauter form ein? Bidde!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. März 2010)

In meine Geschichte? Nein, tut mir Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zur Zeit schreibe ich garnichts, weiß nicht ob ich wieder
etwas mache.


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> In meine Geschichte? Nein, tut mir Leid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kannst es doch umschreiben, die dks rauslassen und so weiter und so weiter bitte xD


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. März 2010)

hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, die Sache ist die, dass sich Shadoweye nur 2 mal in Orgrimmar aufhalten wird:
Und in keine der beiden Gelegenheiten passt sein Verhalten. 

Eventuell werde ich den Mist den ich gepostet habe einmal überarbeiten und dann
ab da weiterschreiben. Vllt. lasse ich das alles aus und starte im zweiten Buch, 
nur fehlen dann die zwei Jahre in denen Shadoweye sich Macht und Ansehen 
sichert. Was, so darüber nachgedacht, nicht sehr schlimm ist.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Mai 2010)

Kapitel 7 geändert. Habe den gröbsten Schund ausgemistet, sehr viel besser ist 
es trotzdem nicht. 
Kapitel 8 auch geringfügigst verändert.

*an die Stirn hau*

Man, ich hab´ doch wieder Internet! Jetzt weiß ich wieder was ich noch vor hatte!


----------



## Smirre13 (9. Juni 2010)

Hi Richard,

grade bis 1.4 gekommen, den Rest les ich evtl noch später oder moin.

Was ich bis jetzt sagen kann?
Du hast einen schönen Erzählstil und schreibst wahrlich keine Kurzgeschichten.^^

Ich finde, daß der Held der Geschichte (imo weiß ich ja seinen Namen noch nicht), sich ziemlich schnell mit seiner Situation abgefunden hat. Vorher ein Feind der Untoten, im Kampf durch einen gefallen und jetzt selbst einer...
Er hat auch keine wirklichen Einwände "bei den Verlassenen mitzumachen" und das als fanatischer Diener des Lichts?
Warum denkt er nicht an Rache? Die zu bestrafen, die aus ihm dieses Monster gemacht haben und seine Freunde und Waffenbrüder getötet haben. Herauszufinden, wer diesen Angriff befohlen hat oder gegen alle Untoten an sich vorzugehen.
Eine Option wäre auch der Freitod, wenn er nicht mit sich zurecht kommt.
Schließlich ist er ja seiner Liebe, dem Heilgen Licht, beraubt.

Das Licht wendet sich von ihm ab. Er kann es nicht mehr nutzen, wird sogar bestraft, wenn er es versucht.
Im Spiel gibt es sehr wohl untote Holy-Priests, aber das ist Dein Ding und künstlerische Freiheit.

Freu mich schon, den Rest der Geschichte zu lesen, nur imo keine Zeit, muß gleich auf Arbeit.


Gruß
Smirre


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Juni 2010)

Danke für deinen Comment. Kann jetzt keine lange Erklärung abgeben, die Zeit fehlt mir.

Wieso das alles so ist? Abgefunden hat er sich noch lange nicht, das sollte eigentlich noch drankommen.
Gerade erst habe ich an dem Teil gearbeitet, der sein Verhältnis zum Licht klarer macht (Ja, wirklich!).
Ob und wann ich etwas hochlade, zeigt sich. So, ich muss weg, Schule ist gleich aus.

-Richard


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass du weiterschreibst. Finde deinen Schreibstil und die Geschichte an sich sehr gut.
Du hast einen Fan gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

*g* ach, ich habe hier noch das Lied herumliegen...
*grübel* Die Zeit in Undercity ist onehin noch nicht vollständig beschrieben. und da erklärt sich auch ein wenig
der Punkt, den Smirre13 angesprochen hat.
*Überleg*
Mal sehen, ob da was kommt. Bin gerade viel mehr in der Scherbenwelt gefangen.


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

Ist doch egal wo du jetzt weiterschreibst, hauptsache es bleibt bei der Qualität. Wenn du die Geschichten so zu Ende bringen kannst, wie sie angefangen haben, würde ich sogar Geld dafür ausgeben^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (25. August 2010)

Zwischenspiel: Glück der Nachtschleicher

Prolog: Blutgebadet

Blut. Wunderschönes, köstliches, warmes Blut. Es klebte an seinen Händen, hing an seinen Wangen, lief seine vernarbte Rüstung hinab. Da schwamm es am Boden, versuchte in den Fugen des Pflasters zu verschwinden. Versuchte, ihm zu entkommen. War es nicht undankbar? Schließlich hatte er es aus fleisches Hülle befreit. Rangar steckte seine verschmierten Dolche zurück in die Scheiden und kniete sich hin. Blut. Es gab für ihn nichts schöneres. Selbst wenn er sich an seine Lebzeit zurückerinnerte, sah der Todespirscher nichts, was dem Gefühl frischen Blutes nah kam. Sacht tauchte er die beiden nackten Handflächen in die Lache. Er hatte seinen Verstand mit Alkohol in rage versetzt oder mit Kraut besänftigt. Es waren interessante, ja schöne Gefühle gewesen. Gefühle und Wallungen, die ihn immer wieder verlockten. Er hatte stets nach dem gesucht, was ihn am meisten in Extase versetzten konnte. Doch selbst eine Frau, die sich wehrte, war nicht so berauschend wie der Kuss warmen Blutes auf seiner kalten Haut. Das Blut ließ mit seiner Wärme auch sein Leben dahinströmen. Auf seiner Haut teilte es dieses Leben mit ihm. Erst hatte er das Leben genommen. Jetzt kam es zu ihm. Sachte bemalte er sein Gesicht mit dem Blut der Männer, die ihn aufhalten wollten. Sie haben ihr Leben verschwendet. Rangar konnte das nicht von sich sagen. Ein morbides Grinsen lag auf seinem Gesicht, als er, ein Liedchen summend, weiterging. 

 Durch Blut gewatet, vom Blut geküsst. 
In Blut gebadet, mein Knochengerüst.

 Er war kein Dichter, aber das hielt ihn nicht auf. Immer sang er dieses Lied, nach dem er getötet hatte. Es war sein Brauch. 

 Ich bin der flinke Arm, des kalten Todes.
 Es beschenkt mich warm, das Gefühl des Blutes.

Es war herrlich. Tote, dumme Bücher waren in totem, nutzlosen Holz überall um ihn herum aufgestapelt. Er selbst war der einzige Funken Leben in dieser Einöde des Wissens. Er war der Befreier des Blutes! Was interessierten ihn da Bücher? Sieben waren es, die er stehlen sollte. Sieben einzigartige Bände, alle bis auf einen von Priestern und Gelehrten der Abtei Northshires geschrieben. Sieben war eine verdammt gute Zahl. Sie brachte Glück. Rangar griff mit seinen schmierigen Händen nach seinem Anhänger und hinterließ eine rote Sieben darauf. Sieben. die perfekte Zahl, die sich nur durch sich selbst teilen ließ. Oder die eins. Aber wer sollte etwas durch eins teilen wollen? Eigentlich war es so unsinnig, wie Bücher über das Licht zu stehlen. Aber Auftrag war Auftrag. 
Sieben Tage lang hatte er mit dem Raub gewartet und nur beobachet. Hatte alles ausgespäht und die Bibliothekare und Wachen ausgehorcht. Nun ging er durch dieses Sanktum der Schrift und nahm sich, was er brauchte, eine rote Spur hinterlassend. Er verließ den Raum und stieg eine Treppe hinab. Flüsternd ging er nochmals die Liste der Bücher durch, die er für seinen Auftraggeber stehlen sollte. Das Oberhaupt der Priester hatte große Erkenntnisse versprochen, sollte man ihm die Bücher bringen können. Und wenn Allister bittet, befiehlt die Fürstin für gewöhnlich. Einem niederen Bittsteller als Allister hätte man sicher ausgelacht und ihn selbst nach Stormwind laufen lassen. Aber der Schattenpriester genoss Beliebtheit bei der dunklen Fürstin. Scheinbar hatte er sie beeindrucken können. Rangar stopfte ein weiteres Buch in seinen Ranzen. Was ein Schattenpriester mit diesem Gebrabbel über das Licht anfangen konnte, war ihm schleierhaft. Doch im Grunde konnte es ihm egal sein. Summend suchte er nach den letzten Büchern auf seiner Liste. Das wichtigste von allen, eine Abhandlung über die 'Seelenkräfte der Gläubigen', fehlte ihm noch. Er würde es...

"Stehen bleiben. Rühr dich nicht vom Fleck." 
Rangar tat wie ihm geheißen. Hatte da jemand die erkaltende Warnung weiter oben nicht verstanden? Es schien so. 
 "Dreh dich langsam um und halte deine Hände still."
 Rangar drehte sich langsam um und setzte sein Grinsen wieder auf. Er hatte die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sein blutverschmiertes Gesicht auf die meisten sehr einschüchternd wirkte. Doch kaum hatte er sich umgedreht, erstarrte sein Lächeln schon. Im diffusen Licht der Laterne war zwar nicht viel zu erkennen. Aber diese Narbe, diese Nase, dieses Rabenschwarze Haar... 
 "Scheinbar kennen mich sogar die Untoten, oder siehst du immer aus, wie ein Schwachsinniger?"
 Mathias Shaw, Chef der Informantengilde Stormwinds. Legende unter jedem Schattenkämpfer, Schurken und Krieger der Nächte. Jeder, der sich gern im Verborgenen hielt, kannte diesen Namen, diese Narbe und die Geschichten, die dazu gehörten. Selbst in seinen großen Umhang und Kapuze gekleidet war der große Mann zu erkennen. Rangar sammelte sich.
 "Ich schau nur so aus wenn ich auch dumm begafft werde."
 Das war keine einfallsreiche Erwiederung. Aber etwas besseres fiel ihm nicht ein. Wieso hatte er kein Glück?
 "Und jetz?" 
 Shaw antwortete nicht, sondern musterte den Untoten weiterhin.
 "Kämpfen wir, oder kann ich weitermachen?"
 Zum ersten mal ließ die Ausdruckslose Mine von Mathias einen Hauch von Gefühl hindurch. Es war Belustigung, erkannte Rangar, selbst weniger glücklich. Die Allermeisten verbargen ihr Gesicht, um nicht erkannt und verfolgt zu werden. Shaw aber zeigte sich offen. Sein Ruf war ihm ein besserer Schutz als seine Annonymität. Da sprang Mathias auch schon ohne jede Vorwarnung nach vorn und hielt zwei kurze, schmale Schwerter in den Händen. Schwerter, die kein Licht reflektierten. Das hatte Rangar bisher nur ein mal gesehen. Doch zum Nachdenken war keine Zeit. Er ließ den Rucksack mit den dummen Büchern fallen und zog seine klebrigen Dolche, während er sich zur Seite hechtete. Mal sehen, ob Shaw tatsächlich so gut war, wie alle behaupteten.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. August 2010)

Teil 2: Dumm gelaufen

Rangar warf sich der Treppe entgegen. Seine Rüstung war ihm geradezu vom Leib geschnitten, so oft hatten ihn Shaws Schwerter getroffen.
Ein Mensch würde an all diesen Schnitten garantiert verbluten. Blut... 
"Du entkommst mir nicht, Monstrum!"
Drei Stufen auf einmal nehmend stürmte der Todespirscher nach oben. Shaw war also tatsächlich flinker als alle andern. Dennoch war er nur 
ein Mensch. Ein schwacher Mensch. Mit sterblichen Schwächen. Er würde müde werden. Er konnte ihn nicht ewig in diesem Tempo verfolgen.
Schon war Rangar oben angekommen und rannte den Weg, den er gekommen war, zurück. Hinter sich hörte er das kontrollierte Keuchen des
menschlichen hoffnungsträgers. Rangar blickte nicht zurück, ließ seinen Blick vor sich auf die Türe gerichtet. Gerade als er zwischen den letzten
beiden Regalen hervorpreschen wollte, brachte ihn etwas schwer zu Fall, riss ihm beinahe den Schädel vom Rumpf. Sein Hals war geradezu
zerschnitten, als er auf dem Boden aufkam. Instinktiv ließ er seine Dolche los und griff sich an die offene Kehle. Ein Mensch wäre sofort tot 
gewesen. Ein Mensch. Ein schwacher Mensch. Einer wie der, der sich über ihm aufragte und Rangars Dolche zur Seite stieß.
"Glaubtest du wirklich, mich in meinem Territorium schlagen zu können?"

Kurze Zeit später fand sich der Untote in einem Kerker unter der Garnision wieder. Fest verkettet und gefesselt, all seiner Waffen und 
Ausrüstungen beraubt. Die von ihm eingesammelten Bücher lagen neben seinem Zeug auf einem Tisch ausgebreitet. Shaw und einige 
andere Menschen standen im Raum und unterhielten sich. Ständig richteten sie ihre Blicke auf ihn, musterten ihn immer wieder und wieder.
Als wenn ob er sich in einen Oger verwandelte, wenn man ihn auch nur einen Augenblick außer Acht lassen würde. Der Raum war, für
ein Verließ, geräumig und gut möbliert. Neben dem Tisch an der Wand gab es auch ein Bücherregal, das mer dazu diente, dem Raum etwas
Farbe zu verleihen, als Bücher zu tragen. Das Portrait eines Mannes hing an der Wand neben der Tür. Und es gab einen eifachen, gewebten
Teppich auf dem Boden. Nicht zu vergessen, der Stuhl, auf dem er saß. An der niedrigen Decke hingen einige Spinnweben. Sieben Spinnen
hatte Rangar gezählt, doch konnte er nicht hinter sich sehen. Aber immerhin, sieben. 
"Wie ist dein Name?"
Mathias Shaw hatte sich vor ihm aufgebaut. Ohne den Umhang wirkte der Mann weniger Massig. Er wirkte regelrecht schlacksig in seiner
leinernen Kluft. Lediglich der Gürtel mit seinen Waffen und seine gepolsterten Stiefel habten ihn von einem gewöhnlichen Bauern ab. Und,
natürlich, die Narbe, die Nase und das Pechschwarze Haar. 
Rangar öffnete den Mund, aber nur ein Krächzen entkam seinem geöffneten Mund. Der Draht, den Shaw gespannt hatte, war ihm sauber 
durch die Stimmbänder gefahren. Shaw fluchte.
"Holt den Erzbischof. Diese Bücher sind fast alle von Priestern verfasst. Eventuell weiß Benediktus, was man mit diesen Büchern anstellen
kann."
Einer der Männer verließ den Raum und schloss die Tür leise hinter sich. Shaw warf einen finsteren Blick auf den Untoten, dann wandte
er sich wieder den anderen zu.
"Nun, meine Herren, wir haben ein Problem."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. August 2010)

Teil 3. Derweil in Undercity

Der Raum lag weit unterhalb des gewöhnlichen Stadtniveaus. Man musste viele schmale Gänge und Treppen hinabsteigen, um bis hier her zu kommen. 
Das mochte Racherus, denn das hielt die meisten Idioten davon ab, ihn zu behelligen. Es kam nur der hier hinunter, der wirklich Wichtiges zu besprechen 
hatte. Oder, wenn er Racherus unter vier Augen, und wirklich nur vieren, sprechen wollte. Der Champion der Bansheekönigin und Anführer aller 
Todespirscher des Reiches war ein sehr beschäftigter Mann. Er koordinierte alle Aktionen und Einsätze seiner Mannschaft, und führte selbst die 
wichtigsten davon an. Mühselig schrieb er, in seiner markanten, groben Schrift, mehrere Antwortschreiben. Nur wenige hatten die Erlaubnis, frei zu 
entscheiden, was sie tun dürften. Die erhielten nur die Besten seiner Agenten. Der Rest brauchte für jede Exekution eine schriftliche Erlaubnis. Zwar 
hasste Racherus die Arbeit bei schwachem Kerzenschein, doch wollte er die Macht nicht aufgeben. Die Kontrolle, die er über eine der mächtigsten 
Institutionen der Gesellschaft hatte, durfte ihm auf keinen Fall aus den Fingern gleiten. Schon seit einiger Zeit sägten die Schattenpriester und die 
Radikalen unter dem Champion Pestrufer an seinem Stuhl. Die Magier und Apotheker verlagerten immer mehr ihrer Aufträge und Kapazitäten auf die 
Emporkömmlinge, was es ihm nicht leichter machte. Der kleine und schmale Raum war niedrig, muffig, und ungemütlich, würde man die Ansprüche 
eines Lebenden besitzen. Für Racherus war dieser Raum eine kleine Bastion. Niemand konnte sich an den Mann anschleichen, der den einzigen Eingang 
im Sichtfeld hatte. Bisher hatte er zwar noch kein Attentat zu befürchten gehabt, aber es war gut, immerzu vorbereitet zu sein. Dieses Geschäft war 
im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Tanz auf dem Rasiermesser. Racherus war klar, dass er allein an der Spitze der Todespirscher stand. Er hatte keine 
Schultern, auf die er Arbeit abwälzen konnte. Er hätte es einfach nicht gekonnt. Es lag wohl an seinem misstrauischen und argwöhnischen Charakter, 
zum anderen daran, dass er sich unabkömmlich und unangreifbar machen musste. Die Todespirscher waren meist Einzelgänger, die nach mehr strebten. 
Hier überlebte - und herrschte - nur der Stärkste. Was wiederum er war. Schon bald war der Pirscher fertig mit seiner Arbeit. Zurück in der Stadt gab er 
die versiegelten Befehle weiter und vernahm einen seiner Informanten. Gewisse Persönlichkeiten waren zwar im offiziellen Rang höher, doch das 
hinderte ihn nicht daran, genau diese zu überwachen. 
"Marschall Siphaim hat versucht, sich die Treue einiger unserer Leute zu erkaufen. Sicher weiß ich aber nur von Farbian und Jester, dass er sie 
angesprochen hat." 
Der Informant hielt sich mit seiner eigenen Meinung zurück, genau so, wie es sein sollte. Die Information war zwar nicht überraschend, dennoch 
besorgniserregend. Es wurde Zeit, hart durchzugreifen. Doch zuvor gab es anderes zu klären.
"Was ist mit Rangar? Keine Rückmeldung?"
Der Informant neigte seinen Kopf leicht. "Nein, Meister."
Racherus nickte. "Gut. Bleib am Marschall dran und achte darauf, wen er noch anspricht. Mache einen Abdruck seines Siegels. Ich habe eine Idee."
Erneut nickte der Informant und verschwand. Racherus rieb sich die Schläfen. Genug Planung und Bürokratie. Es wurde Zeit zu beweisen, dass der 
Name Nachtblut nicht unverdient erworben war. Nur eine Stunde später fanden zwei Männer und eine Frau in einer kleinen, runden Kammer ein. 
"Hat Nachtblut auch euch eingeladen?" Frank hieß der Mann, der diese Frage gestellt hatte. Die Frau schnaubte.
"Natürlich, oder glaubst du, ich hätte nichts besseres zu tun als die Kammern von Großmagiern leerzuräumen?"
Der Raum war selbst für einen Laien als solcher zu erkennen. Die Wände waren mit beschrifteten Pergamenten bedeckt, Runen und Symbole wie 
auch Sprüche und Texte waren zu sehen. Einige funkelnde Gegenstände waren in einem gläsernen Schrank, zogen die Augen vieler an. Der zweite 
Mann war jedoch nicht daran interessiert. Er war klein und wirkte noch kleiner, da er stets gebückt lief. Zu Lebzeiten war er als Dieb bekannt und 
gesucht gewesen, was ihm auch in der jetzigen Zeit sehr zugute kam. Er wusste das solche Augenschmeichler dazu dienten, von den wirklich 
wertvollen Dingen abzulenken. 
"Lass gut sein, Vera. Du kennst Frank doch." Frank spürte den Blick des Buckligen auf sich.
"Natürlich sind auch wir hier wegen Racherus. Es muss wichtig sein, sonst wären wir nicht schon zu dritt."
Vera nickte. "Es geht sicher um Eismacht. Oder Putress."
"Weder noch, Vera." Racherus betrat lautlos den Raum.
"Aber du bekommst die Möglichkeit, dir deinen lang ersehnten Namen zu machen."
Das Glitzern in den Augen der Frau verriet alles.
"Wir machen etwas ganz ausgefallenes. Ich sehe euch alle in vier Stunden bei den Ställen von Brill. Rüstet euch voll aus, das wird lange dauern 
und sehr blutig."

Puh, Teil 3 meines Zwischenspiels ist fertig.


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2010)

Teil 3 bedarf einer Überarbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Absätze sind ziemlich seltsam gesetzt, ich denke da ist was schief gelaufen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. September 2010)

Du hättest das gestern sehen sollen. Aber ich habe heute keine Lust dazu. Morgen mache ich das vielleicht.


----------



## dragon1 (3. September 2010)

Den neuen Teil fand ich echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mathias Shaw fand ich schon immer cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

